# Stats for Tesla (iOS)



## Stats App

I'm the developer of the Stats app. The app is designed to minimize the impact on iPhone and the car battery. I use the app quite often for testing and development and my phantom drain rate is about 0.15 miles per hour. 
I also measured the phantom drain rate with and without Stats and the drain is virtually the same. 
You can see the distribution of phantom drain in the attached image. 
Regarding security: your credentials are stored in the app securely and are only sent to Tesla over a secure connection (TLS) to obtain a security token which is used for subsequent communication with Tesla servers. 
I'm a Model S owner and not a corporation and I wrote the app for myself when I bought my car in 2017.


----------



## CleanEV

Since taking delivery last Saturday (7/7), I installed this application that I read about from Tesla forum where OP named douglasstuckey had commented about this application - https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/stats-tesla-new-app

I did not find this developer on this forum and have mentioned to him to include a link to this forum from his app as he has various other forum links.

His website is - https://www.maadotaa.com. I will ask developer to join here to answer any questions as I have already sent him a few.

To be clear, I have no affiliation with the developer. The only reason I am posting this is to make this community aware of a product out there in case this is missed here. Other notable experience is, since installing this app; my questions have received quick and satisfactory responses. Although I just have 81 miles on odometer since delivery @ 7 miles, I need to make longer runs to get better details and highlight any issues in using this.

Feel free to check out this application & see if it suites your needs. I feel this app to be much more secure as the data resided on my device rather than in cloud.

Link to iOS store - Stats: For Tesla Model S/X/3 by MaaDoTaa https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stats-for-tesla-model-s-x-3/id1191100729?mt=8


----------



## BigBri

TezLab will do pretty much the same stats and is currently free (no idea if they plan to monetize).


----------



## CleanEV

BigBri said:


> TezLab will do pretty much the same stats and is currently free (no idea if they plan to monetize).


I see that one mentioned in Tesla forum as well however the thread has gone dead. It's definitely interesting that Tezlab is free and being super conscious about security I wonder what the catch is? Do you have this app and what do you think are its strong point in comparison. I can install it but reading thru their webpage they require me to have a facebook/twitter account that I am not willing to share.

Would prefer hearing from you on your experience.


----------



## Stats App

Thanks @CleanEV. 
Some of the *unique* features of the app:
- battery Heath graph shows how battery capacity changes over time
- your phantom drain compared to others as a histogram
- your efficiency vs. others
- climate scheduling 
- charge reminder if the battery is below the designated level and car is at home and time is after a designated time
- notification if you turn on th climate remotely and forget to turn it off
- efficiency vs. temperature 
- sending an address from your iOS device to the car. When you get in the car, the address appears in your calendar and navigation starts once you tap on the calendar item. 
- a bar chart that shows percentage of users that are on each firmware version

I'm an owner and I'm actively working on this app. I'm very interested in your comments and suggestions for improvements


----------



## DannyHamilton

CleanEV said:


> It's definitely interesting that Tezlab is free and being super conscious about security I wonder what the catch is?


Paying for an App does not make it more secure.

My issue with TezLab is that they require that I provide them with mu username and password for the Tesla.com website so that they can acquire an API authentication token. In contrast, the TeslaFi website will allow me to provide them with the API authentication token so that I don't need to give them my userID or password.

If the Stats App doesn't have an option to provide the API token, then I'm not interested in paying for something that I can already get for free from TezLab.


----------



## Stats App

DannyHamilton said:


> Paying for an App does not make it more secure.
> 
> My issue with TezLab is that they require that I provide them with mu username and password for the Tesla.com website so that they can acquire an API authentication token. In contrast, the TeslaFi website will allow me to provide them with the API authentication token so that I don't need to give them my userID or password.
> 
> If the Stats App doesn't have an option to provide the API token, then I'm not interested in paying for something that I can already get for free from TezLab.


Not trying to convince you to download the app; just commenting on some of the points made.

I may add the option to provide a token instead of credentials but tokens expire and you need to generate and re-enter them and that's a hassle. When tokens expire, the app can't collect data and people will blame the app.

Regarding feature parity between Tezlab and Stats: I've listed unique features that Stats has and Tezlab does not want n another post in this thread. Also, I don't use the streaming mode of the API to collect data because it affects battery drain of the app. With Stats installed the phantom drain does not change at all if the Tesla app is installed already.

Regarding security and trust: unfortunately Tesla had not implemented oAuth2 yet. When they do, I'll use it and you don't have to enter your credentials into the app at all. I have several apps in the app store and you can decide for yourself about the credibility of me as a developer. There are several third party apps for Tesla and there had not been a single instance of abusing the credentials. As for Stats, your credentials are stored security on your device only and is sent over a secure pipe (TLS) to Tesla only.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CleanEV

DannyHamilton said:


> Paying for an App does not make it more secure.
> 
> My issue with TezLab is that they require that I provide them with mu username and password for the Tesla.com website so that they can acquire an API authentication token. In contrast, the TeslaFi website will allow me to provide them with the API authentication token so that I don't need to give them my userID or password.
> 
> If the Stats App doesn't have an option to provide the API token, then I'm not interested in paying for something that I can already get for free from TezLab.


I never said anything about paid app and security. My key concern is and will remain where tezlab is requirement me to hand them my Twitter or Facebook - not happening even if it's free. 
While we are on this subject, and if you've installed it what is your experience as I never heard from other poster. I will try when tezlab comes up with non FB/twitter login


----------



## CleanEV

@Stats App

I've been using your app for a while and am pleased with what all it offers.
Can you add custom URL to your app if not already or let me know the URL so I can add it to launcher?

I mean to say this function - 
http://iosdevelopertips.com/cocoa/launching-your-own-application-via-a-custom-url-scheme.html

This will allow to add an app to the launcher and with new features being added to iOS this may someday be incorporated into the OS instead of need to buy external products

Thank you


----------



## Stats App

Hi @CleanEV,

Yes, the app supports this feature already. The URL scheme is "quicktesla://"
For example, if you type this url in Safari, it'll launch the Stats app.

Also, another way to launch the app quickly is using the its Widget (I'm sure you know about this already).

Once iOS 12 is released officially (probably even before that), I'll add support for voice shortcuts to Stats.


----------



## DannyHamilton

CleanEV said:


> . . .Tezlab is *free and being super conscious about security* I wonder what the catch is? . . .





DannyHamilton said:


> Paying for an App does not make it more secure . . .





CleanEV said:


> I never said anything about paid app and security . . .


???


----------



## NJTesla3

Stats user here. Great experience so far, but why do the graphs display in reverse chronological order?? It’s infuriating to read. It should be oldest to newest from left to right, or at least have a toggle to let the user choose.


----------



## Stats App

bperrella said:


> Stats user here. Great experience so far, but why do the graphs display in reverse chronological order?? It's infuriating to read. It should be oldest to newest from left to right, or at least have a toggle to let the user choose.


Thanks for using the app. The graphs are structured this way because otherwise as you accumulate more data new data goes off the screen to the right and you have to swipe left multiple times to see the most recent data. You will appreciate this once you have enough data that goes off the screen.


----------



## NJTesla3

Stats App said:


> Thanks for using the app. The graphs are structured this way because otherwise as you accumulate more data new data goes off the screen to the right and you have to swipe left multiple times to see the most recent data. You will appreciate this once you have enough data that goes off the screen.


Thanks for the insight. Maybe it could default to always scroll all the way to the right and let the user scroll back to see old data? Reading a chart right to left just won't ever feel natural to me.


----------



## Stats App

bperrella said:


> Thanks for the insight. Maybe it could default to always scroll all the way to the right and let the user scroll back to see old data? Reading a chart right to left just won't ever feel natural to me.


It'll feel natural as you use the app more. 
Scrolling all the way to the right every time will look weird. This is the mode that a lot of users requested.

What numbers so you get for efficiency?


----------



## Stats App

Considering to add iOS 12 "shortcuts" to the Stats app for Tesla. 
Let me know if you can think of a good use-case for "shortcuts" and Tesla


----------



## JWardell

Stats App said:


> Considering to add iOS 12 "shortcuts" to the Stats app for Tesla.
> Let me know if you can think of a good use-case for "shortcuts" and Tesla


I hardly use Siri at all, but custom Siri shortcuts, especially combined with my Apple Watch, suddenly make it very tantalizing.
Even Dick Tracy couldn't tap his watch and just say "pull my car out from the garage."


----------



## Stats App

JWardell said:


> I hardly use Siri at all, but custom Siri shortcuts, especially combined with my Apple Watch, suddenly make it very tantalizing.
> Even Dick Tracy couldn't tap his watch and just say "pull my car out from the garage."


Default Tesla app supports a few Siri functionalities which I find very useful. I use the "Unlock my car" a lot when I don't have the fob on my and I need to get something from the car in the garage.


----------



## geiland

Dear Stats App,
I just read this thread and decided to buy your app from the iTunes App Store. I downloaded it OK, but when I entered my Tesla credentials it crashed. Every time I try to reopen it, it immediately closes. I have an iPhone 6s with 20GB memory free. I don't have my Model 3 year, hope to get it in August; not sure if that matters...I did not see any other way to reach you so am trying this.

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Stats App

geiland said:


> Dear Stats App,
> I just read this thread and decided to buy your app from the iTunes App Store. I downloaded it OK, but when I entered my Tesla credentials it crashed. Every time I try to reopen it, it immediately closes. I have an iPhone 6s with 20GB memory free. I don't have my Model 3 year, hope to get it in August; not sure if that matters...I did not see any other way to reach you so am trying this.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


The app works only if you have actually taken delivery of your car. Let me know if you have any issues once your car is delivered. Thanks for downloading the app.


----------



## NJTesla3

Stats App said:


> It'll feel natural as you use the app more.
> Scrolling all the way to the right every time will look weird. This is the mode that a lot of users requested.
> 
> What numbers so you get for efficiency?


I don't think that any amount of data will make it feel natural to read right to left 

My efficiency currently shows 89%. Do the stats compare to all Tesla owners, or just Model 3?

One other strange thing I noticed is on a few graphs the date axis sometimes skips days and/or shows the same day twice. Phantom drain graph is a big offender here but there are others too. Any idea why this happens?


----------



## Stats App

bperrella said:


> I don't think that any amount of data will make it feel natural to read right to left
> 
> My efficiency currently shows 89%. Do the stats compare to all Tesla owners, or just Model 3?
> 
> One other strange thing I noticed is on a few graphs the date axis sometimes skips days and/or shows the same day twice. Phantom drain graph is a big offender here but there are others too. Any idea why this happens?


The histogram of efficiency is across all Tesla models. 
Phantom chart: each bar corresponds to range loss that occurred at a different odometer value. For example, if during the same day, the car is driven and then parked multiple times, then you get multiple bars for that day where each bar corresponds to each time the car was parked.

If you don't drive the car on a certain day, you don't get a datapoint for Miles Driven for that day.


----------



## NJTesla3

Stats App said:


> The histogram of efficiency is across all Tesla models.
> Phantom chart: each bar corresponds to range loss that occurred at a different odometer value. For example, if during the same day, the car is driven and then parked multiple times, then you get multiple bars for that day where each bar corresponds to each time the car was parked.
> 
> If you don't drive the car on a certain day, you don't get a datapoint for Miles Driven for that day.


Ah ok that makes sense on the phantom drain chart. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## geiland

Stats App said:


> The app works only if you have actually taken delivery of your car. Let me know if you have any issues once your car is delivered. Thanks for downloading the app.


Thank you for clarifying! I will anxiously await my Model 3 so I can try this out.


----------



## Stats App

This is not my best run for 0-60 clocking. I wonder what other people are getting.


----------



## TommyJohnCDN

Stats App said:


> I'm the developer of the Stats app...


Any plans on developing this for Android? I would gladly pay $10 for this over $50 for teslafi and I'm sure many other Android users would too. Thanks!


----------



## Stats App

TommyJohnCDN said:


> Any plans on developing this for Android? I would gladly pay $10 for this over $50 for teslafi and I'm sure many other Android users would too. Thanks!


Sorry an independent iOS developer.


----------



## Stats App

Added a new feature to the app to measure the 0-60 time. Screenshot below.


----------



## Stats App

Here is an illustrated summary of what the app (Stats for Tesla) does:
Illustrated summary

There is no subscription or in-app-purchase.


----------



## Bspalteholz

Can you Display battery temperature and Regen and driving power in kw?


----------



## Bookbag

Bspalteholz said:


> Can you Display battery temperature and Regen and driving power in kw?


I second this.


----------



## JWardell

Bspalteholz said:


> Can you Display battery temperature and Regen and driving power in kw?


I don't think the Tesla API offers access to that information. All of these apps are limited to the few pieces of data Tesla sends to the remote API.
Hopefully we will soon be able to display that info with physical connection to the car though.


----------



## SemoTech

SalisburySam said:


> Possibly. TelaFi is showing about 2.7% of the Model 3 fleet of subscribers (1449 vehicles) on 44.2, same as me. There's even one poor shlub on 26.1. TeslaFi represents a very small number of Model 3 owners, I think there are over 150,000 now and 1449 is only about 1%. And since it's a paid service at $50/year, most will likely never join. But it is at least an indicator.
> 
> Still bitter.


The "Stats" for Teala App is only $10 and has great info. Seems like a good alternative to TeslaFi.
Stats: For Tesla Model S/X/3 by MaaDoTaa
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stats-for-tesla-model-s-x-3/id1191100729?mt=8
I'm not affiliated, just find it a great App. Unsure if there is an Android version.


----------



## Major Victory

NJTesla3 said:


> I don't think that any amount of data will make it feel natural to read right to left
> 
> My efficiency currently shows 89%. Do the stats compare to all Tesla owners, or just Model 3?
> 
> One other strange thing I noticed is on a few graphs the date axis sometimes skips days and/or shows the same day twice. Phantom drain graph is a big offender here but there are others too. Any idea why this happens?


You can choose which data sample to compare to your personal data by clicking on the top right 3/s/x symbols and any combination thereof.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Is there anyway you could import data from TeslaFi? A lot of people might be interested in an app, but not want to lose all of their history.


----------



## Stats App

Bspalteholz said:


> Can you Display battery temperature and Regen and driving power in kw?


Unfortunately, Tesla API does not make this info available. Once/if they do, I'll display them.


----------



## Stats App

Wooloomooloo said:


> Is there anyway you could import data from TeslaFi? A lot of people might be interested in an app, but not want to lose all of their history.


The fields are different and the time periods over which the data is averaged is different between TeslaFi this Stats. Also, importing data into an iOS device is messy.
Stats allow the user to export their data in CSV format. So, if you want to marge them in CSV, I suppose you can go that route.


----------



## Stats App

Attached are histograms of efficiency and phantom drain across users for Model S, X and 3 separately.


----------



## Stats App

Here are a couple of supercharging rates that I recently got


----------



## Stats App

Here is the phantom drain (and efficiency) histogram across thousands of Model 3 cars. 
My phantom drain loss rate is ~0.2 miles per hour.


----------



## fsKotte

NJTesla3 said:


> Stats user here. Great experience so far, but why do the graphs display in reverse chronological order?? It's infuriating to read. It should be oldest to newest from left to right, or at least have a toggle to let the user choose.


I like the reverse-chron set-up - prefer it actually.

Can't please all the people, all the time I guess!


----------



## Stats App

Question/survey:
I'm considering adding a feature to stop charging at a scheduled time. Do you find it useful?


----------



## fsKotte

Stats App said:


> Question/survey:
> I'm considering adding a feature to stop charging at a scheduled time. Do you find it useful?


I would find it useful. It would ensure that charging stopped before TOU fees went back up in the morning. Currently, I do a calculation in my head, knowing my home charger's mph rate of charging, to figure out when I should start charging, and still finish before the higher utility rates kick in.

I actually suggested a charging stop feature to Tesla when I first got my car . . . .


----------



## Stats App

fsKotte said:


> I would find it useful. It would ensure that charging stopped before TOU fees went back up in the morning. Currently, I do a calculation in my head, knowing my home charger's mph rate of charging, to figure out when I should start charging, and still finish before the higher utility rates kick in.
> 
> I actually suggested a charging stop feature to Tesla when I first got my car . . . .


Thanks exactly what I am thinking. 
Specifically: the user enters the charger current and the app computes the start time and just suggests it to the user. The user sets the start time in the car and the app stops the charge in case the charge does not finish.

Of course, I can start the charge automatically, but I'm hesitant to do that because if the code crashes for some reason and the charge does not start, then the user ends up with a car that is not charged and that's upsetting (read immediate 1-star review)


----------



## Major Victory

Stats App said:


> Thanks exactly what I am thinking.
> Specifically: the user enters the charger current and the app computes the start time and just suggests it to the user. The user sets the start time in the car and the app stops the charge in case the charge does not finish.
> 
> Of course, I can start the charge automatically, but I'm hesitant to do that because if the code crashes for some reason and the charge does not start, then the user ends up with a car that is not charged and that's upsetting (read immediate 1-star review)


I understand your concern about code crashing but a start charge feature is Much more useful to me than a stop feature ( to precondition battery just before leaving in am or start charge at midnight for off peak hour charges for example). Perhaps not allowing the Stats start charge feature to work with less than 30% battery or the like in case it crashed and the user would not be stranded or unhappy would ameliorate your concern?


----------



## Stats App

Major Victory said:


> I understand your concern about code crashing but a start charge feature is Much more useful to me than a stop feature ( to precondition battery just before leaving in am or start charge at midnight for off peak hour charges for example). Perhaps not allowing the Stats start charge feature to work with less than 30% battery or the like in case it crashed and the user would not be stranded or unhappy would ameliorate your concern?


I agree that letting the app compute the start time _and_ actually start the charge automatically is more useful than asking the user to go in the car and set the start time. I'm just worried about failure cases. I need to think about making it fail-safe. I like the 30% idea.


----------



## MelindaV

Stats App said:


> I agree that letting the app compute the start time _and_ actually start the charge automatically is more useful than asking the user to go in the car and set the start time. I'm just worried about failure cases. I need to think about making it fail-safe. I like the 30% idea.


are you able to send notification thru the app in the event it fails? I think that would cover you/the app from any risk, plus maybe have the user click thru a notice that there is the possibility the app will not be able to wake the car to start charging and no fault lays with the app for missed charging.


----------



## Stats App

MelindaV said:


> are you able to send notification thru the app in the event it fails? I think that would cover you/the app from any risk, plus maybe have the user click thru a notice that there is the possibility the app will not be able to wake the car to start charging and no fault lays with the app for missed charging.


A notification at 2:00am is not going to be well-received by most people (including me)  
I like the disclaimer idea. 
What I've learned from Climate Scheduling (which the app supports already) is that what makes scheduling difficult is all the ancillary stuff like time-zones, daylight saving time, multiple cars, etc and making it scale. I'm surprised at the number of users who use the Climate Scheduling feature of the app. That has made the backend coding of the app non-trivial.
I'll probably do the Charging Scheduling feature as a separate branch for a while and test it fully with ~50-100 users first.


----------



## Stats App

New in the latest update to the app (released yesterday):
Two new Siri Shortcuts:

Ask Siri to give you the remaining range of the car
Ask Siri to give you inside and outside temperature


----------



## JWardell

Are you considering adding an Apple Watch app? That's currently the reason why I'm tempted to get Remote S.


----------



## Stats App

JWardell said:


> Are you considering adding an Apple Watch app? That's currently the reason why I'm tempted to get Remote S.


Stats Siri Shortcuts is the main way I use the Watch (screenshot from the watch is attached). I can use Stats Shortcuts on the Watch to unlock the car, set the temperature, open trunk/frunk, open charge port, get the temperature inside and outside, get the remaining range and more.

I have a Watch 4 which is much faster than the previous generations, but it is still frustrating to control anything on the watch by launch the Watch App and tapping on buttons.
If you really want to use the Watch to unlock the car or set the temperature, I recommend using "EV Watch" (it's only $1). I use it mostly for its complication on the watch face and it works well.


----------



## ChristianZ

Stats App said:


> Stats Siri Shortcuts is the main way I use the Watch (screenshot from the watch is attached). I can use Stats Shortcuts on the Watch to unlock the car, set the temperature, open trunk/frunk, open charge port, get the temperature inside and outside, get the remaining range and more.
> 
> I have a Watch 4 which is much faster than the previous generations, but it is still frustrating to control anything on the watch by launch the Watch App and tapping on buttons.
> If you really want to use the Watch to unlock the car or set the temperature, I recommend using "EV Watch" (it's only $1). I use it mostly for its complication on the watch face and it works well.


I am looking for an Apple Watch 4 option as well. Although there are a few choices in the App Store, they aren't well-reviewed and vetted.


----------



## Stats App

ChristianZ said:


> I am looking for an Apple Watch 4 option as well. Although there are a few choices in the App Store, they aren't well-reviewed and vetted.


That's one of the reasons for not adding an Apple Watch app to Stats: user experience with Apple Watch apps in general is not great because it is cumbersome to launch the app manually and then tap on the small screen and then wait for the action to take place. Once the user is frustrated with the Watch app, some will leave a 1-star review for an app that is otherwise fully functional.

I think using Siri on the Watch is a far better user experience and Stats provides a long list of Siri Shortcuts that can also run on the Watch.

I noticed the "EV Watch" reviews aren't great, but my experience with it has been good (no affiliation). It's only $1, anyway.


----------



## BW984

I’m loving the stats app. Would it be possible to setup a default amount of climate time on the climate schedule? Or maybe setup a climate block for each day with start and stopt times. I have my car setup to warm to 70F every morning right before I leave for work but if I end up taking the other car in and forget to turn the climate off in the TM3 I’d rather only heat my car up for 20min than for 60min.


----------



## Stats App

BW984 said:


> I'm loving the stats app. Would it be possible to setup a default amount of climate time on the climate schedule? Or maybe setup a climate block for each day with start and stopt times. I have my car setup to warm to 70F every morning right before I leave for work but if I end up taking the other car in and forget to turn the climate off in the TM3 I'd rather only heat my car up for 20min than for 60min.


Thanks for the suggestion. I think it makes sense to just shorten the 60min timeout to 20min. I'll change that.


----------



## BW984

Stats App said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I think it makes sense to just shorten the 60min timeout to 20min. I'll change that.


Awesome! Telling people I have my car's climate control on a schedule is one of my favorite features to brag about because it's so much cooler than just being able warming it up from your phone. It's that little extra that separates it from normal "remote start" that really sets it apart and it's all thanks to the stats app.


----------



## Stats App

BW984 said:


> Awesome! Telling people I have my car's climate control on a schedule is one of my favorite features to brag about because it's so much cooler than just being able warming it up from your phone. It's that little extra that separates it from normal "remote start" that really sets it apart and it's all thanks to the stats app.


Thank you @BW984 . I made the change already (20min timeout) and it'll be in effect in a couple of hours from now.


----------



## mswlogo

Stats App said:


> Thank you @BW984 . I made the change already (20min timeout) and it'll be in effect in a couple of hours from now.


I smell another TestFlight Ding coming any minute now.


----------



## BW984

The climate scheduling view is a little cluttered and overlappy in this release.


----------



## Stats App

mswlogo said:


> I smell another TestFlight Ding coming any minute now.


Yes, I'll push another update through TestFlight, but this change is already in effect. The TestFlight just changes the text in the app and includes other improvements.


----------



## Stats App

BW984 said:


> The climate scheduling view is a little cluttered and overlappy in this release.


Thanks for reporting this. It looks cluttered only on iPhone SE because it has a small screen. I fixed it for iPhone SE (screenshot attached) and it'll be included in the next update..
It looks correct on iPhones with bigger screen (attached).


----------



## Stats App

BW984 said:


> The climate scheduling view is a little cluttered and overlappy in this release.


The version of the app which fixed this layout problem on iPhone SE was just released. This version also includes several optimizations under-the-hood which should cause the app work better.


----------



## ltphoto

Using the app and really like it. Yesterday I set up a heating schedule for the first time. Set it for 7:25 on weekdays to heat to 70. This morning it did not turn on. Is the time the target for when it will reach the set temperature, or is it the time that it should turn on? Any idea on why it may not have turned on?


----------



## Stats App

ltphoto said:


> Using the app and really like it. Yesterday I set up a heating schedule for the first time. Set it for 7:25 on weekdays to heat to 70. This morning it did not turn on. Is the time the target for when it will reach the set temperature, or is it the time that it should turn on? Any idea on why it may not have turned on?


Thanks for using the app. 
Regarding temperature scheduling: It's not you; it's me. I was upgrading the server. It should be operational now. Sorry about that.


----------



## ltphoto

Stats App said:


> Thanks for using the app.
> Regarding temperature scheduling: It's not you; it's me. I was upgrading the server. It should be operational now. Sorry about that.


Appreciate the followup. Still didn't work this morning. Any ideas?


----------



## mswlogo

Stats App said:


> Thanks for using the app.
> Regarding temperature scheduling: It's not you; it's me. I was upgrading the server. It should be operational now. Sorry about that.


What server? I thought this app was "Serverless". Is this new with some of the new features?
One reason I ask is part of why I liked your app is I felt had more control of what is accessing my car and when etc.


----------



## Stats App

ltphoto said:


> Appreciate the followup. Still didn't work this morning. Any ideas?


The new firmware for Model 3 (2018.50) causes the wakeup time to increase significantly (2-5 minutes). This happens even when the Tesla app is used to wakeup the car (which uses the same API as Stats). I changed the code this morning to overcome this already. So, it should work now.


----------



## Stats App

mswlogo said:


> What server? I thought this app was "Serverless". Is this new with some of the new features?
> One reason I ask is part of why I liked your app is I felt had more control of what is accessing my car and when etc.


Data collection is done by your iOS device. Climate scheduling is done by a server because no app can run continuously in the background (it'll drain the iPhone battery, anyway).


----------



## faizone

Can you add apple watch support, so i can issue commands from my watch to Tesla. Is that on your radar ?


----------



## Stats App

faizone said:


> Can you add apple watch support, so i can issue commands from my watch to Tesla. Is that on your radar ?


Please see my response here: #51


----------



## ltphoto

Stats App said:


> The new firmware for Model 3 (2018.50) causes the wakeup time to increase significantly (2-5 minutes). This happens even when the Tesla app is used to wakeup the car (which uses the same API as Stats). I changed the code this morning to overcome this already. So, it should work now.


Thanks. Worked perfectly this morning.


----------



## HeavyPedal

Stats App said:


> The new firmware for Model 3 (2018.50) causes the wakeup time to increase significantly (2-5 minutes).


A little curious why they made that change.


----------



## Stats App

ltphoto said:


> Thanks. Worked perfectly this morning.


Great! It worked for me as well. I'm going to make it even more robust. Wake up can now take up to 5 minutes. That's insane.


----------



## Stats App

AmpHog said:


> A little curious why they made that change.


Probably to give us enough time to play with the Atari games in the car while we are waiting for the app to connect 
I can't believe that they released this version of the firmware with this bug. I hope more people speak up and ask Tesla to fix it.


----------



## dburkland

Love the app so far however anyway you could add a Siri shortcut to turn off heat/ac?


----------



## Stats App

dburkland said:


> Love the app so far however anyway you could add a Siri shortcut to turn off heat/ac?


Thanks @dburkland Yes, I can do that, but what use-case do you have in mind? I didn't add such shortcut because when you leave the car, the climate is automatically turned off and Stats turns off climate automatically after 20 minutes if no one is in the car.


----------



## dburkland

Stats App said:


> Thanks @dburkland Yes, I can do that, but what use-case do you have in mind? I didn't add such shortcut because when you leave the car, the climate is automatically turned off and Stats turns off climate automatically after 20 minutes if no one is in the car.


Today I was about to leave so I used the shortcut to enable the climate control then a minute later I got in a conversation that was going to take a bit. With it being 6 degrees F outside it would be nice to have a "climate control off" shortcut in order to conserve battery.


----------



## Stats App

dburkland said:


> Today I was about to leave so I used the shortcut to enable the climate control then a minute later I got in a conversation that was going to take a bit. With it being 6 degrees F outside it would be nice to have a "climate control off" shortcut in order to conserve battery.


I see. I'll add it. Thanks for the suggestion.
You can also use the Widget to quickly turn off climate.


----------



## Stats App

New version of the app was released today (App Store). This version includes a lot of optimizations under-the-hood and a couple of minor bug fixes.


----------



## CleanEV

Anyone in North-East and Canada using this app?
The reason I opened this response with a question is to see if others see a difference in what stats reports vs. what Tesla reports for the battery percentage In my case originally it started with 1% difference, not of any significance then moved to 2% and just moments ago it’s showing 4%. My wild guess is that this may be visible to us in cold regions in contrast to those in warmer areas. I am not a developer so do not understand why Tesla app vs stats app will show such a difference. If there is no manipulation of data presented by API calls by this app then stats should show exactly what Tesla, no?

Developer has been receptive to emails and has mentioned that app just reads what API provides from Tesla.

Please chime in if they you see the difference as I mentioned and s shown in attached snapshots.


----------



## JWardell

I think all 3rd party services that use the API show the non-temperature-adjusted SOC.


----------



## Stats App

JWardell said:


> I think all 3rd party services that use the API show the non-temperature-adjusted SOC.


Good point. Tesla provides only a single SoC in their API. For both of my cars it matches exactly what the car shows, but I'm in Southern California so there isn't much temperature adjustment to be done.


----------



## N54tt

Another thing I noticed is that the charging costs don’t seem to calculate accurately with what I enter for cost/kWh. Ie kwh added was 40.38. Entered cost is .18/kWh but on the costs graph and last charging session says cost was $8.55. Is it not kWh x cost/kWh which would be $7.27 Or is something else factored in?


----------



## Stats App

N54tt said:


> Another thing I noticed is that the charging costs don't seem to calculate accurately with what I enter for cost/kWh. Ie kwh added was 40.38. Entered cost is .18/kWh but on the costs graph and last charging session says cost was $8.55. Is it not kWh x cost/kWh which would be $7.27 Or is something else factored in?


The app accounts for charging efficiency (which is not 100%).
If your car gets X kWh of energy, the energy provider needs to pump X/charging_efficiency kWh to the car.


----------



## Major Victory

Stats App said:


> The app accounts for charging efficiency (which is not 100%).
> If your car gets X kWh of energy, the energy provider needs to pump X/charging_efficiency kWh to the car.


What factor do you use to account for energy loss?


----------



## Stats App

Major Victory said:


> What factor do you use to account for energy loss?


0.85


----------



## N54tt

Stats App said:


> The app accounts for charging efficiency (which is not 100%).
> If your car gets X kWh of energy, the energy provider needs to pump X/charging_efficiency kWh to the car.


Thanks!! That's what I figured....but couldn't find mention of it.



Stats App said:


> 0.85


I know it will probably vary from one to another. But just curious how you got this value? Was it something you Measured and tested?


----------



## Stats App

N54tt said:


> Thanks!! That's what I figured....but couldn't find mention of it.
> 
> I know it will probably vary from one to another. But just curious how you got this value? Was it something you Measured and tested?


Yes, I tested it and also searched for it online.


----------



## Stats App

Currently in beta:
The app now computes the saving compared to ICE.


----------



## Palm Beach Paul

Stats App said:


> I'm the developer of the Stats app. The app is designed to minimize the impact on iPhone and the car battery. I use the app quite often for testing and development and my phantom drain rate is about 0.15 miles per hour.
> I also measured the phantom drain rate with and without Stats and the drain is virtually the same.
> You can see the distribution of phantom drain in the attached image.
> Regarding security: your credentials are stored in the app securely and are only sent to Tesla over a secure connection (TLS) to obtain a security token which is used for subsequent communication with Tesla servers.
> I'm a Model S owner and not a corporation and I wrote the app for myself when I bought my car in 2017.


Great app. Thanks for developing it. I love the Siri integration, the scheduling for charging and climate preconditioning.


----------



## Stats App

Palm Beach Paul said:


> Great app. Thanks for developing it. I love the Siri integration, the scheduling for charging and climate preconditioning.


Thank you @Palm Beach Paul . You'll like the next update which includes a couple of new features.


----------



## Stats App

Based on a suggestion from a user of the app on another forum, I'm considering implementing a battery pre-heat feature that goes like this:


User sets the charge limit to 85%
Overnight, the car is charged to 85% and stops charging
The app increases the charge limit to 90% about 15 minutes before the time that user has scheduled (for pre-heat) so that the battery is warmed up by the time the user gets in the car.

Do you find this useful? Does it make sense?


----------



## D. J.

Ooh that sounds great for some of the 5:30am departures from Boulder up to the mountains.


----------



## ltphoto

Great idea for the battery pre-heat. It might take more than 15 minutes to be helpful in cold temperatures. Any chance that it could automatically also return the charge limit back to its lower level after pre-heating?


----------



## Stats App

ltphoto said:


> Great idea for the battery pre-heat. It might take more than 15 minutes to be helpful in cold temperatures. Any chance that it could automatically also return the charge limit back to its lower level after pre-heating?


Yes, I'll try to make it as automatic as possible so that it doesn't require user-interaction.


----------



## Bokonon

> It might take more than 15 minutes to be helpful in cold temperatures.


Agree -- 15 minutes often isn't enough to remove the snowflake (or that many regen dots) in freezing weather. If possible, I'd make pre-heat time a configurable setting, and default it to 30 minutes. Or, better yet, make it automatic based on ambient temperature and the fleet data you've collected for charging a cold battery at the same temperature... though some users may still want to put an upper limit on the amount of pre-heating time.

In case it's helpful, here's an example of a real-world charging session with a cold battery: this morning, it was 28 degrees here in Boston. I started charging at 7:45am with 51% SoC and a snowflaked battery. At 8:00am, I had 53% SoC and the snowflake was still present. At 8:15am, I had 55% SoC, and the battery was still being heated. Battery heating stopped at 8:27am, at which point it started accepting the full 32 amps and was at 56% SoC.


----------



## Stats App

Bokonon said:


> Agree -- 15 minutes often isn't enough to remove the snowflake (or that many regen dots) in freezing weather. If possible, I'd make pre-heat time a configurable setting, and default it to 30 minutes. Or, better yet, make it automatic based on ambient temperature and the fleet data you've collected for charging a cold battery at the same temperature... though some users may still want to put an upper limit on the amount of pre-heating time.
> 
> In case it's helpful, here's an example of a real-world charging session with a cold battery: this morning, it was 28 degrees here in Boston. I started charging at 7:45am with 51% SoC and a snowflaked battery. At 8:00am, I had 53% SoC and the snowflake was still present. At 8:15am, I had 55% SoC, and the battery was still being heated. Battery heating stopped at 8:27am, at which point it started accepting the full 32 amps and was at 56% SoC.


Thanks. This is very useful information. I have never seen the "snowflake" for my cars (in Southern California).


----------



## Major Victory

Stats App said:


> Based on a suggestion from a user of the app on another forum, I'm considering implementing a battery pre-heat feature that goes like this:
> 
> 
> User sets the charge limit to 85%
> Overnight, the car is charged to 85% and stops charging
> The app increases the charge limit to 90% about 15 minutes before the time that user has scheduled (for pre-heat) so that the battery is warmed up by the time the user gets in the car.
> 
> Do you find this useful? Does it make sense?


This is literally what I have been doing each morning but manually to preheat the car and battery. Plug it in at night to 80% and then change the charge to 90% when I get up.


----------



## Stats App

Major Victory said:


> This is literally what I have been doing each morning but manually to preheat the car and battery. Plug it in at night to 80% and then change the charge to 90% when I get up.


Cool. You may not have to do that anymore soon.


----------



## Stats App

A new version of the app was released today.
Two new features:

The app now computes the cost saving vs. a gas car. You specify the gas price and the MPG for the gas car against which you want the comparison to be made (screenshot attached)
If the auto-lock fails for some reason and you are not in the car, the app can now lock the car for you. This is optional and controlled by a switch in settings.


----------



## cappas

Stats App said:


> Based on a suggestion from a user of the app on another forum, I'm considering implementing a battery pre-heat feature that goes like this:
> 
> 
> User sets the charge limit to 85%
> Overnight, the car is charged to 85% and stops charging
> The app increases the charge limit to 90% about 15 minutes before the time that user has scheduled (for pre-heat) so that the battery is warmed up by the time the user gets in the car.
> 
> Do you find this useful? Does it make sense?


Looking forward to this feature. I've being adjusting starting charging time nightly based on the current SOC to reach a target SOC before driving.


----------



## cappas

CleanEV said:


> Anyone in North-East and Canada using this app?
> The reason I opened this response with a question is to see if others see a difference in what stats reports vs. what Tesla reports for the battery percentage In my case originally it started with 1% difference, not of any significance then moved to 2% and just moments ago it's showing 4%. My wild guess is that this may be visible to us in cold regions in contrast to those in warmer areas. I am not a developer so do not understand why Tesla app vs stats app will show such a difference. If there is no manipulation of data presented by API calls by this app then stats should show exactly what Tesla, no?
> 
> Developer has been receptive to emails and has mentioned that app just reads what API provides from Tesla.
> 
> Please chime in if they you see the difference as I mentioned and s shown in attached snapshots.


I see 1% difference. Additionally, when I set the target SOC to 80% using the Tesla app, I see Stats shows 81%.


----------



## Stats App

cappas said:


> I see 1% difference. Additionally, when I set the target SOC to 80% using the Tesla app, I see Stats shows 81%.


Someone else pointed out that the difference is due to Tesla showing/experimenting the "temperature compensated" SoC.


----------



## Birdman

I know I'm in the Canadian app store but was the App always $20.99? I had thought it was $9.99?


----------



## Stats App

Birdman said:


> I know I'm in the Canadian app store but was the App always $20.99? I had thought it was $9.99?


Yes, I had to increase the price a few days ago. Over the course the past few months, I have added several new features. This increase in price is to justify the effort associated with of development of those new features and keep us going. In fact, right now I am working on a new feature which will be released soon.
I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Birdman

Thx for the quick reply


----------



## ehendrix23

Under what scenarios would the Stats app query the car resulting in it being woken up when it's asleep? Been seeing that my car rarely goes into sleep mode, and when it does it is woken up again after a maximum if like 10-15 minutes or so.

Changed password (ensuring all tokens are gone). First re-enabled Teslafi. With that only enabled I can easily see car going into sleep mode etc..; next re-enabled Tesla app on my phone. Still the same.
Re-enabled Stats app and started to see issues. But haven't gotten all the way down yet which settings result in regular polling and which ones don't.

Seems to me that almost anything with notifications results in a query and thus the car being woken up from a sleep. Is this accurate? If not, which settings would result in Stats having to query the car on a regular basis (and thus waking it from sleep) and which ones can be set without the car going back to idle from sleep.

I like TeslaFi to give me overall statistics over time. I love Stats to give me current information (and just starting to use schedule for climate and shortcuts). Just want to try to get it to a point where only times it results in the car being woken from sleep is:
1. Climate to be turned on
2. Shortcut being executed
3. App opened
4. Charging reminder.

Thx.


----------



## Stats App

ehendrix23 said:


> Under what scenarios would the Stats app query the car resulting in it being woken up when it's asleep? Been seeing that my car rarely goes into sleep mode, and when it does it is woken up again after a maximum if like 10-15 minutes or so.
> 
> Changed password (ensuring all tokens are gone). First re-enabled Teslafi. With that only enabled I can easily see car going into sleep mode etc..; next re-enabled Tesla app on my phone. Still the same.
> Re-enabled Stats app and started to see issues. But haven't gotten all the way down yet which settings result in regular polling and which ones don't.
> 
> Seems to me that almost anything with notifications results in a query and thus the car being woken up from a sleep. Is this accurate? If not, which settings would result in Stats having to query the car on a regular basis (and thus waking it from sleep) and which ones can be set without the car going back to idle from sleep.
> 
> I like TeslaFi to give me overall statistics over time. I love Stats to give me current information (and just starting to use schedule for climate and shortcuts). Just want to try to get it to a point where only times it results in the car being woken from sleep is:
> 1. Climate to be turned on
> 2. Shortcut being executed
> 3. App opened
> 4. Charging reminder.
> 
> Thx.


Stats collects data about every 30 minutes (Tesla does not store any historical data). The schedule is governed by iOS and is optimized to save iPhone battery.
One thing to note is that waking the car by itself has negligible effect on phantom drain because waking up energizes part of the hardware that requires very low power and is designed to be energized (just like our phones which wake up frequently to see if someone is calling).
I just tested and the wakeup cycle seems to be around 30 minutes for both of our cars (with Stats and Tesla app installed). 
In Stats, I avoided using the streaming mode which causes high-frequency data transfer. This made the design difficult, but not increasing the phantom drain has been my "prime directive".


----------



## ehendrix23

Stats App said:


> Stats collects data about every 30 minutes (Tesla does not store any historical data). The schedule is governed by iOS and is optimized to save iPhone battery.
> One thing to note is that waking the car by itself has negligible effect on phantom drain because waking up energizes part of the hardware that requires very low power and is designed to be energized (just like our phones which wake up frequently to see if someone is calling).
> I just tested and the wakeup cycle seems to be around 30 minutes for both of our cars (with Stats and Tesla app installed).
> In Stats, I avoided using the streaming mode which causes high-frequency data transfer. This made the design difficult, but not increasing the phantom drain has been my "prime directive".


I think the issue then normally here is when it is being used in combination with TeslaFi. Default in TeslaFi is to poll the car for 30 minutes and then to stop (have the car go to "sleep". If Stats is waking the car up every 30 minutes as well then one can see it is in "idle" time for the most part.

However, right now I have TeslaFi and Stats running, car has been in "sleep" for 2.5 hours (wake before was my doing). In Stats I have it set to alert me if not plugged in (after 7PM), a climate schedule, background App refresh in iOS enabled. Thus currently Stats isn't doing anything causing the car to go out of sleep. Is there some different call to Tesla based on some setting in Stats (i.e. open door notification)?
Asking as based on TeslaFi there are 2 kind of calls. One allows to check for example if the vehicle is asleep or not (with some other information) and that one does not do anything. The other one will allow one to retrieve pretty much all the data but if the car is in sleep then it will result in it being woken up.


----------



## Stats App

ehendrix23 said:


> I think the issue then normally here is when it is being used in combination with TeslaFi. Default in TeslaFi is to poll the car for 30 minutes and then to stop (have the car go to "sleep". If Stats is waking the car up every 30 minutes as well then one can see it is in "idle" time for the most part.
> 
> However, right now I have TeslaFi and Stats running, car has been in "sleep" for 2.5 hours (wake before was my doing). In Stats I have it set to alert me if not plugged in (after 7PM), a climate schedule, background App refresh in iOS enabled. Thus currently Stats isn't doing anything causing the car to go out of sleep. Is there some different call to Tesla based on some setting in Stats (i.e. open door notification)?
> Asking as based on TeslaFi there are 2 kind of calls. One allows to check for example if the vehicle is asleep or not (with some other information) and that one does not do anything. The other one will allow one to retrieve pretty much all the data but if the car is in sleep then it will result in it being woken up.


Your in-app settings have no affect on how frequently Stats queries the car.
As you have observed, Stats doesn't wake up the car unnecessarily. It does it infrequently (~30 min) only to collect the data that is is showing to you in the app.
I'm not sure what has caused your car to no sleep previously (maybe it was uploading data to Tesla and it just coincided with you changing your credentials).


----------



## ehendrix23

Stats App said:


> Your in-app settings have no affect on how frequently Stats queries the car.
> As you have observed, Stats doesn't wake up the car unnecessarily. It does it infrequently (~30 min) only to collect the data that is is showing to you in the app.
> I'm not sure what has caused your car to no sleep previously (maybe it was uploading data to Tesla and it just coincided with you changing your credentials).


Based on what I can see now, it is not waking up the car at all. I also have it in my Today screen and when I check there it states the car is asleep and to click on it to wake the car up.


----------



## Stats App

Added another Siri Shortcut to change the charge limit.
I added this based on a suggestion from a user who wanted to use Siri to quickly increase the charge limit in the morning ~30 min before he leaves so that the car starts charging again and heat up the battery.

For example, he sets the charge limit to 85% at night. The car starts charging until SoC reaches 85%. Then, in the morning, he uses this Siri Shortcut to increase the charge limit to 90% so that by the time he is ready to drive the battery is warmed up.

This is in beta now and will be released in a few days


----------



## Stats App

New version of the app was released today:

New features:

You can now create customized Siri Shortcuts for Climate which also includes seat heaters. If you have previously setup Shortcuts for heating/cooling, please set them up again using this new Shortcut. This allows you to set the temperature to whatever temperature you want.
Added a new roadster app icon.
New Siri Shortcut to set the charge limit

You can use the new Siri Shortcut for charge limit to increase the charge limit in the morning while the car is plugged in so that it starts changing and warm-up the battery.


----------



## ehendrix23

Just came across something I would like to see. Got a schedule for setting climate, but there does not seem to be a way to disable it. 
Would love to be able to disable it instead of having to delete it or so.


----------



## mrpetrov

Just downloaded this app after taking delivery of my m3 yesterday. Looking forward to using it over the years ahead and this is one of the very few apps I'm happy to share my data with! Thanks for making it @Stats App


----------



## Stats App

mrpetrov said:


> Just downloaded this app after taking delivery of my m3 yesterday. Looking forward to using it over the years ahead and this is one of the very few apps I'm happy to share my data with! Thanks for making it @Stats App


Congrats on your new Model 3 and thank you for downloading the app. I keep adding new features to the app because my wife and I use it every day as well.
A lot of new features in the app are suggested by users in this and other forums. Feel free to suggest new feature that you think may be useful to others.

A review in the app store would be very helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Stats App

ehendrix23 said:


> Just came across something I would like to see. Got a schedule for setting climate, but there does not seem to be a way to disable it.
> Would love to be able to disable it instead of having to delete it or so.


I agree. That item has been in my todo list for a while.


----------



## mrpetrov

If I want to use Stats to turn on Climate in the car remotely, do I have to have the Tesla app having already turned the fan icon on or anything? I guess I'm trying to work out if I have to have any Tesla app settings set to something specific before I can control things like A/C through the Stats app (if that makes any sense)...?


----------



## Stats App

mrpetrov said:


> If I want to use Stats to turn on Climate in the car remotely, do I have to have the Tesla app having already turned the fan icon on or anything? I guess I'm trying to work out if I have to have any Tesla app settings set to something specific before I can control things like A/C through the Stats app (if that makes any sense)...?





mrpetrov said:


> If I want to use Stats to turn on Climate in the car remotely, do I have to have the Tesla app having already turned the fan icon on or anything? I guess I'm trying to work out if I have to have any Tesla app settings set to something specific before I can control things like A/C through the Stats app (if that makes any sense)...?


Stats doesn't need Tesla app to do any of its functionalities and Tesla app settings do not affect the operation of Stats app.


----------



## mrpetrov

Hi Stats,

Just a tip for other users that might be confused by the following. 

Today I changed my Tesla password. So in the Tesla app it prompted me to re-enter my credentials to log in to the car. However, I didn't do this with the Stats App (I only tried opening it a few hours later), and it didn't prompt me for my new login credentials. As a result, the Stats App just sat there trying to connect to my car. After about 10 minutes of waiting I remembered that I'd changed my password today, so I logged out of Stats and logged back in - and it connected my car immediately. 

My suggestion is to give users a prompt to relogin in if they have changed their login credentials (as I wasn't given a prompt today). Thanks!


----------



## Stats App

mrpetrov said:


> Hi Stats,
> 
> Just a tip for other users that might be confused by the following.
> 
> Today I changed my Tesla password. So in the Tesla app it prompted me to re-enter my credentials to log in to the car. However, I didn't do this with the Stats App (I only tried opening it a few hours later), and it didn't prompt me for my new login credentials. As a result, the Stats App just sat there trying to connect to my car. After about 10 minutes of waiting I remembered that I'd changed my password today, so I logged out of Stats and logged back in - and it connected my car immediately.
> 
> My suggestion is to give users a prompt to relogin in if they have changed their login credentials (as I wasn't given a prompt today). Thanks!


Thanks for pointing this out and for taking the time to post it here. Yes, I'll address this in the next update.
In the meantime, yes, if you change your password, please log out and log back in to Stats.


----------



## Stats App

Here is a sneak peak at an upcoming new feature to automatically warm-up the battery a few minutes before you expect to use the car (see the attached screenshot)

The car charges overnight to a lower charge limit that you specify (e.g., 85%).
At the time that you configured, the charge limit is increased (to a level that you configured -- e.g., 90%) and car starts charging so that the battery is warmed up by the time you get in the car.
After one hour, the app sets the charge limit back to the lower limit (that the user has configured) to prepare it for the next cycle.
I'm planning to offer this battery conditioning feature as an optional in-app-purchase (one-time purchase and not a subscription).


----------



## Stats App

Hi all,
I have just finished developing the battery pre-conditioning feature and it is currently in beta. Here is what the app does:
https://www.maadotaa.com/batterycond

I'm interested in your opinion regarding how to offer this feature. To cover the development cost, I'm inclined to offer it as an optional $3 one-time in-app purchase.
If you have an opinion about this, can you please click on one of the two options presented in this poll (thank you!):
https://doodle.com/poll/k4ea4efc5vhcqepg


----------



## JWardell

Stats App said:


> Hi all,
> I have just finished developing the battery pre-conditioning feature and it is currently in beta. Here is what the app does:
> https://www.maadotaa.com/batterycond
> 
> I'm interested in your opinion regarding how to offer this feature. To cover the development cost, I'm inclined to offer it as an optional $3 one-time in-app purchase.
> If you have an opinion about this, can you please click on one of the two options presented in this poll (thank you!):
> https://doodle.com/poll/k4ea4efc5vhcqepg


I'm curious how you are pre-estimating the time it will take to arrive at a charge percentage without know the temperature of the battery.
A cold battery can take several times longer to charge, especially on 120.
I typically charge to my desired SOC overnight. I then bump it up another few percent 30-60min before I leave just warm things up, but at least I already know I have the charge I want.
Of course I know a lot of people have been asking for this feature. A reasonable app purchase is fine, but with demand I bet Tesla will eventually offer it.


----------



## Stats App

JWardell said:


> I'm curious how you are pre-estimating the time it will take to arrive at a charge percentage without know the temperature of the battery.
> A cold battery can take several times longer to charge, especially on 120.
> I typically charge to my desired SOC overnight. I then bump it up another few percent 30-60min before I leave just warm things up, but at least I already know I have the charge I want.
> Of course I know a lot of people have been asking for this feature. A reasonable app purchase is fine, but with demand I bet Tesla will eventually offer it.


Good question. There is no estimation involved. The user specifies when the top-off charge should start and how much the charge should be (in terms of % battery).
The feature does exactly what you do manually every day, but automatically (see the example provided in the first link in my post)
BTW, you can also increase the charge limit using the Siri Shortcut that I added recently (it's already in the App Store version)


----------



## ChristianZ

I think the updates have been great. I would LOVE to be able to decide how many hours the warm up will run:
After ____ hours, decrease the charge limit back to this: 

That way, on cold days, I could set it to 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## MelindaV

maybe I am missing something, but how is this better than setting the start time in the car to finish around the time you depart? 
In my case, I typically leave at 8am. I have my charging start at 630am and charge to 90% (with an estimate it will get to 80-85% by the time I need to leave). So by 8am, it is still charging, but nearly done and the battery is warm.

NOW, I will add, I do not have time-of-use electricity rates, so it makes no difference if I charge primarily overnight, 2pm or 6am. I guess I can see the point for a ToU utility rate customer.


----------



## Stats App

ChristianZ said:


> I think the updates have been great. I would LOVE to be able to decide how many hours the warm up will run:
> After ____ hours, decrease the charge limit back to this:
> 
> That way, on cold days, I could set it to 2 or 3 hours.


Exactly. I let the user to specify the higher charge limit, lower charge limit and when the top-off charge should start.


----------



## Stats App

MelindaV said:


> maybe I am missing something, but how is this better than setting the start time in the car to finish around the time you depart?
> In my case, I typically leave at 8am. I have my charging start at 630am and charge to 90% (with an estimate it will get to 80-85% by the time I need to leave). So by 8am, it is still charging, but nearly done and the battery is warm.
> 
> NOW, I will add, I do not have time-of-use electricity rates, so it makes no difference if I charge primarily overnight, 2pm or 6am. I guess I can see the point for a ToU utility rate customer.


Another good question:
In order for you to set the start time such that the charging finish around the time that you want to drive the car, you need to calculate the start time for charging and go to the car and set it every day. The problem is that you need to calculate the start time which is a function of the current SoC and that make the *start time variable from day to day*. It's not a super-complicated computation, but you need to the into account the charging rate and the current SoC. N

With the AutoBatteryWarmup feature that I have implemented, bulk of the charging is done starting at a *fixed* scheduled time. Only a small charge is performed ~15-30 min before to expect to drive the car. It removes the need for calculation and getting in the car and setting the start time every day to a different time.


----------



## ChristianZ

Stats App said:


> Another good question:
> In order for you to set the start time such that the charging finish around the time that you want to drive the car, you need to calculate the start time for charging and go to the car and set it every day. The problem is that you need to calculate the start time which is a function of the current SoC and that make the *start time variable from day to day*. It's not a super-complicated computation, but you need to the into account the charging rate and the current SoC. N
> 
> With the AutoBatteryWarmup feature that I have implemented, bulk of the charging is done starting at a *fixed* scheduled time. Only a small charge is performed ~15-30 min before to expect to drive the car. It removes the need for calculation and getting in the car and setting the start time every day to a different time.


True. Also, when I get home and plug in my M3, sometimes I'll want to partially charge the car if it's very low. If I do that, the automatic timer in the car will not start charging the car unless I go out and reset it.


----------



## MelindaV

Stats App said:


> Another good question:
> In order for you to set the start time such that the charging finish around the time that you want to drive the car, you need to calculate the start time for charging and go to the car and set it every day. The problem is that you need to calculate the start time which is a function of the current SoC and that make the *start time variable from day to day*. It's not a super-complicated computation, but you need to the into account the charging rate and the current SoC. N
> 
> With the AutoBatteryWarmup feature that I have implemented, bulk of the charging is done starting at a *fixed* scheduled time. Only a small charge is performed ~15-30 min before to expect to drive the car. It removes the need for calculation and getting in the car and setting the start time every day to a different time.


90% of the time, my commute is identical to the day before. I know it will take a little more than 1 ½ hours to charge back what I'd used the day before. 99% of the time, I leave for work at the same time. the not so super-complicated computation was done once, set and forgotten.


----------



## Stats App

MelindaV said:


> 90% of the time, my commute is identical to the day before. I know it will take a little more than 1 ½ hours to charge back what I'd used the day before. 99% of the time, I leave for work at the same time. the not so super-complicated computation was done once, set and forgotten.


That's great. Then you don't need this feature.


----------



## Stats App

Tesla Tidbits Podcast brief review of the Stats app:


----------



## ChristianZ

Hi,
I am loving your app. I have a question. I am trying to change a Siri command for a recorded statement, but the app just states: Phrase is already in use. How can I find what setting that phrase is controlling? There is no override choice to make my new configuration work. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Stats App

ChristianZ said:


> Hi,
> I am loving your app. I have a question. I am trying to change a Siri command for a recorded statement, but the app just states: Phrase is already in use. How can I find what setting that phrase is controlling? There is no override choice to make my new configuration work. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Please go to the Settings app and tap on "Siri & Search" and then on "My shortcuts". Delete the shortcut that you want to modify and then add it back in Stats.
It's a strange thing that iOS doesn't let you re-record the phrase and forces you to go through these steps. Hopefully Apple will make it easier.[


----------



## ChristianZ

Stats App said:


> Please go to the Settings app and tap on "Siri & Search" and then on "My shortcuts". Delete the shortcut that you want to modify and then add it back in Stats.
> It's a strange thing that iOS doesn't let you re-record the phrase and forces you to go through these steps. Hopefully Apple will make it easier.[


Thank you! That is awesome. Your app is the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Stats App

ChristianZ said:


> Thank you! That is awesome. Your app is the gift that keeps on giving!


If you live in cold climate, I think you may like the Battery Pre-condition feature that I've added to the app (currently in beta) and will be released soon.
I appreciate a quick review in the App Store if you find the app useful and support responsive.

[mod edit: removed app store link]


----------



## Stats App




----------



## Major Victory

About how large is the sample size now?


----------



## StevePopiel

Just got the version with the battery conditioning feature. Thanks!


----------



## N54tt

Not sure if this is a bug or limitation on how often Tesla reports the data.
I don’t really supercharge and have never seen great rates. During my first road trip yesterday I finally saw a good rate..112kw. Looked at the log from STATS and it didn’t show anything over 91kw. I dug into it and it seems to be missing the first 7minutes of the charge session. In that 7min it went from 32/33% to 44%. What’s also interesting is that it doesn’t seem to be a consistent collection of intervals...regarding Time or SOC.


----------



## Major Victory

I would like to thank the developer for the most recent gratis update to help charge/condition the battery. 

Like most of us that can afford to purchase a Tesla, we can afford most any software cost or subscription. Like most of us, however, we appreciate the value of our Tesla and other purchases including the continued regular updates of each. There is a lot of goodwill generated from both and while it is usually only the 'squeaky wheel that gets the oil', the well oiled wheel is always most appreciated.


----------



## Stats App

StevePopiel said:


> Just got the version with the battery conditioning feature. Thanks!


Great! This feature is a good example of constructive interaction with users of the app as it was requested by a lot of user. I hope you find it useful.


----------



## Stats App

Major Victory said:


> About how large is the sample size now?


I don't like to release the number of user of the app, but I can tell you that the sample size is beyond what's needed for the histograms to be statistically sound (I am a data scientist).


----------



## Madmolecule

Is there anyway to trend tire pressure? It would be great to track the change by temperature and leaking.


----------



## Stats App

Madmolecule said:


> Is there anyway to trend tire pressure? It would be great to track the change by temperature and leaking.


The API does not make the tire pressure available. I think the car shows a warning if the pressure is low, though.


----------



## Stats App

Most recent review of the "Stats for Tesla" app:





[mod edit: removed App Store link]


----------



## donnyb

Thanks for creating Stats for Tesla, I have just bought and looked forward to learning all it can do.


----------



## Stats App

donnyb said:


> Thanks for creating Stats for Tesla, I have just bought and looked forward to learning all it can do.


Thanks for using the app. The app has a lot of feature now and it may take a while to use all of them. I may start a YouTube channel to go over each feature.
I can use help from the users if there are any volunteers.


----------



## donnyb

Can I schedule my charge limits? During the week I would like to charge my car to 80% and on weekends I would like to set the charge limit to 90%. Warning might be a newbie question....


----------



## Stats App

donnyb said:


> Can I schedule my charge limits? During the week I would like to charge my car to 80% and on weekends I would like to set the charge limit to 90%. Warning might be a newbie question....


That's a good question.

Yes, you can add multiple schedules for "Smart Battery Prep". For example, you can create one schedule for M-F and another for the weekend. Each "schedule" has it's own parameters.

[link removed]


----------



## MacInfoSys

I tried to use your app while I still have Teslafi account active and I noticed the car would constantly go to sleep and wake back up. Any way for me to be able to use both solutions without keeping my car on 24x7 ?


----------



## Stats App

MacInfoSys said:


> I tried to use your app while I still have Teslafi account active and I noticed the car would constantly go to sleep and wake back up. Any way for me to be able to use both solutions without keeping my car on 24x7 ?


Stats app contacts the car about once every 30 minutes so it is very infrequent. I have not used TeslaFi.


----------



## Stats App

Comparing the phantom drain with and without Sentry mode (the numbers are range loss rate in miles per hour):


----------



## Stats App

Just implemented Siri Shortcut for activating and deactivating Sentry mode. Currently in beta.


----------



## ricardoRI

Really like your app. Thanx!

I second the idea of having a variable # of hours for the battery conditioning. In zero ˚F weather, the battery takes more than one hour to warm up. 

For example, I have the basic charge set to 80% when I pulled in the night before, and outside temp is 5˚F. I have the battery conditioner set to 90% on Tuesdays for a lot of driving. For a 9am departure, setting start time to 8am will not get the battery fully charged or fully warm. I would like to set the conditioner/charger to start at 7am.

In warmish weather, an hour is enough time to charge and warm the battery.


----------



## Stats App

ricardoRI said:


> Really like your app. Thanx!
> 
> I second the idea of having a variable # of hours for the battery conditioning. In zero ˚F weather, the battery takes more than one hour to warm up.
> 
> For example, I have the basic charge set to 80% when I pulled in the night before, and outside temp is 5˚F. I have the battery conditioner set to 90% on Tuesdays for a lot of driving. For a 9am departure, setting start time to 8am will not get the battery fully charged or fully warm. I would like to set the conditioner/charger to start at 7am.
> 
> In warmish weather, an hour is enough time to charge and warm the battery.


Got it. I increased the one hour to two hours.

[prohibited content removed]


----------



## ehendrix23

MacInfoSys said:


> I tried to use your app while I still have Teslafi account active and I noticed the car would constantly go to sleep and wake back up. Any way for me to be able to use both solutions without keeping my car on 24x7 ?


I use both Teslafi and stats. I like Stats to look at current information, some history, and schedule things. Not to mention shortcuts through Siri (and thus also my Apple Watch). I like TeslaFi for more detailed information etc..

I was having the exact same issue as you had. I think the issue was that a combination of Stats polling the car every 30 minutes or so and TeslaFi keeping the car awake till idle time expired, then trying to have it go to sleep and then waking again.
I'm happy to say that I've got it now that the car does go to sleep with the following settings in TeslaFi for Sleep Mode:

Time to try sleeping: 60 minutes. TeslaFi is checking the car every minute anyway, just not going a poll that would keep the car awake. But as it is doing it every minute I have not seen that with this much higher it result in something really being missed.

Idle time before sleep: 10. Figured 10 minutes is enough of idle time, once reached it can go to sleep.
Reset Idle Timer when Offline: unchecked. I've seen that if something caused a simple timeout or so for 1 or 2 pings and then idle timer would get reset.

Try to sleep requirements: Only "No short state reading" is checked. Other 2 are unchecked.

I do not have Nighttime Sleep Mode or Deep Sleep Mode enabled. Above settings seem to be good enough making the car go to sleep and sleep for a good time. 
My polling when idle is set to 1 minute.

When I used original settings from TeslaFi I had same issue as you did in combination with Stats. When I then enabled Nighttime Sleep Mode it resulted in the car going to sleep. So ended up setting that between 12AM and 11PM. I then ended up with disabling it again (although it worked) and using the above as I also wanted to make sure that it would go to sleep when I'm not at home. Using the above I accomplished this.

After a "polling" the car seems to wait for a bit before it would go to sleep. Between Stats polling every 30 minutes; TeslaFi only allowing 15 minutes to go to sleep and then idle time of 30 minutes I think it never ended up with a chance to go to sleep. The above settings allow plenty of time between idle time and Stats polling for the car to go to sleep.

Hope this helps and allowing you to enjoy both.


----------



## ehendrix23

Stats App said:


> Just implemented Siri Shortcut for activating and deactivating Sentry mode. Currently in beta.


Siri, "Guard Tessie". 

Was hoping for this. <g>. Now if only this would work more reliable from the Apple Watch. Not going to be a Stats issue, more a Siri on Apple Watch issue it would seem.


----------



## MacInfoSys

ehendrix23 said:


> I use both Teslafi and stats. I like Stats to look at current information, some history, and schedule things. Not to mention shortcuts through Siri (and thus also my Apple Watch). I like TeslaFi for more detailed information etc..
> 
> I was having the exact same issue as you had. I think the issue was that a combination of Stats polling the car every 30 minutes or so and TeslaFi keeping the car awake till idle time expired, then trying to have it go to sleep and then waking again.
> I'm happy to say that I've got it now that the car does go to sleep with the following settings in TeslaFi for Sleep Mode:
> 
> Time to try sleeping: 60 minutes. TeslaFi is checking the car every minute anyway, just not going a poll that would keep the car awake. But as it is doing it every minute I have not seen that with this much higher it result in something really being missed.
> 
> Idle time before sleep: 10. Figured 10 minutes is enough of idle time, once reached it can go to sleep.
> Reset Idle Timer when Offline: unchecked. I've seen that if something caused a simple timeout or so for 1 or 2 pings and then idle timer would get reset.
> 
> Try to sleep requirements: Only "No short state reading" is checked. Other 2 are unchecked.
> 
> I do not have Nighttime Sleep Mode or Deep Sleep Mode enabled. Above settings seem to be good enough making the car go to sleep and sleep for a good time.
> My polling when idle is set to 1 minute.
> 
> When I used original settings from TeslaFi I had same issue as you did in combination with Stats. When I then enabled Nighttime Sleep Mode it resulted in the car going to sleep. So ended up setting that between 12AM and 11PM. I then ended up with disabling it again (although it worked) and using the above as I also wanted to make sure that it would go to sleep when I'm not at home. Using the above I accomplished this.
> 
> After a "polling" the car seems to wait for a bit before it would go to sleep. Between Stats polling every 30 minutes; TeslaFi only allowing 15 minutes to go to sleep and then idle time of 30 minutes I think it never ended up with a chance to go to sleep. The above settings allow plenty of time between idle time and Stats polling for the car to go to sleep.
> 
> Hope this helps and allowing you to enjoy both.


Just made the same exact changes and cranked up Stats again. 

Hopefully I have the same experience. 

Are you using any specific Apple Watch app for the Tesla or Just Stats and Teslafi ?


----------



## Stats App

ehendrix23 said:


> Siri, "Guard Tessie".
> 
> Was hoping for this. <g>. Now if only this would work more reliable from the Apple Watch. Not going to be a Stats issue, more a Siri on Apple Watch issue it would seem.


It's working well and I'll release it soon with a couple of other minor improvements.
Siri Shortcuts have been working reliably for me both from the Watch and on the iPhone/iPad. Siri on the Watch is slower than Siri on iPhone because it needs the iPhone to do the speech recognition. Watch 4 has made this faster, but it is still not as fast as iPhone because of the extra back and forth between the Watch and the iPhone. This is why I have stopped writing Watch apps for my iOS apps.


----------



## StevePopiel

Stats App said:


> It's working well and I'll release it soon with a couple of other minor improvements.
> Siri Shortcuts have been working reliably for me both from the Watch and on the iPhone/iPad. Siri on the Watch is slower than Siri on iPhone because it needs the iPhone to do the speech recognition. Watch 4 has made this faster, but it is still not as fast as iPhone because of the extra back and forth between the Watch and the iPhone. This is why I have stopped writing Watch apps for my iOS apps.


You say the Watch 4 still has to do back and forth with the iPhone for Siri to work, but I believe you are mistaken. To test this, I turned my phone completely off and my Watch 4 was connected to my home wifi as well as the Model 3. I had previously set up Remote S Siri shortcuts and tested them out using "Hey Siri" and each one worked directly from the Watch 4 with no lag whatsoever. Is there something else I'm missing? I don't have a cellular Watch 4 so I couldn't test that functionality. The Remote S app also works directly from the watch without the need for the phone. Really wish you would rethink your stance on the Apple Watch apps as I would really prefer to only use the watch in certain scenarios.


----------



## Stats App

StevePopiel said:


> You say the Watch 4 still has to do back and forth with the iPhone for Siri to work, but I believe you are mistaken. To test this, I turned my phone completely off and my Watch 4 was connected to my home wifi as well as the Model 3. I had previously set up Remote S Siri shortcuts and tested them out using "Hey Siri" and each one worked directly from the Watch 4 with no lag whatsoever. Is there something else I'm missing? I don't have a cellular Watch 4 so I couldn't test that functionality. The Remote S app also works directly from the watch without the need for the phone. Really wish you would rethink your stance on the Apple Watch apps as I would really prefer to only use the watch in certain scenarios.


Thanks for testing that and correcting me. Then, any lag is due to waking the car.
I use "EV Watch" for its watch-face complications. It's only $1 and it also allows you to do other things (lock/unlock, etc).


----------



## Steve S.

Hi, what you have created is truly exceptional! 

We heard great things about Stats App and watched the 'Undecided with Matt Ferrell' YouTube video on this app. However, we still have one question and hope that you could answer: it is about two family members sharing the same Tesla Account login to access the car. If the Stats App is purchased and installed on one member's iPhone and later is installed on the other family members' iPhone using Apple FamilyShare (without paying twice or purchase the second time), can both family members use Siri on their own phone to control the car?

Thanks!!


----------



## Stats App

Steve Shi said:


> Hi, what you have created is truly exceptional!
> 
> We heard great things about Stats App and watched the 'Undecided with Matt Ferrell' YouTube video on this app. However, we still have one question and hope that you could answer: it is about two family members sharing the same Tesla Account login to access the car. If the Stats App is purchased and installed on one member's iPhone and later is installed on the other family members' iPhone using Apple FamilyShare (without paying twice or purchase the second time), can both family members use Siri on their own phone to control the car?
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi @Steve Shi ,
Short answer is yes.
That's how my wife and I use the app. We each have our own car and our own iCloud account and both cars are under the same Tesla account.
Siri shortcuts are bound to iCloud accounts and the app allows you to specify Siri Shortcuts for individual cars. So, for example, you can assign your own Siri shortcuts for each of your cars and she can do the same and your shortcuts only operate on your iPhone and hers on her iPhone.

And yes, the app supports Apple Family Sharing, so only one of you needs to pay to download.


----------



## ricardoRI

Stats App said:


> Got it. I increased the one hour to two hours.
> 
> [prohibited content removed]


I tried to use the battery precondition twice. First time, didn't start; I assumed user error. Second time, no start, and user error much less likely.

App otherwise working great.

Suggestions? X100D, 2018.49.20. App shows "after 2 hours", so is the newest version. [Thank you for the mod, temp in low teens today]


----------



## ehendrix23

MacInfoSys said:


> Just made the same exact changes and cranked up Stats again.
> 
> Hopefully I have the same experience.
> 
> Are you using any specific Apple Watch app for the Tesla or Just Stats and Teslafi ?


I just use Stats and Tesla app. With Stats, setting up shortcuts allow it to work with Siri and thus with the watch.


----------



## Stats App

StevePopiel said:


> You say the Watch 4 still has to do back and forth with the iPhone for Siri to work, but I believe you are mistaken. To test this, I turned my phone completely off and my Watch 4 was connected to my home wifi as well as the Model 3. I had previously set up Remote S Siri shortcuts and tested them out using "Hey Siri" and each one worked directly from the Watch 4 with no lag whatsoever. Is there something else I'm missing? I don't have a cellular Watch 4 so I couldn't test that functionality. The Remote S app also works directly from the watch without the need for the phone. Really wish you would rethink your stance on the Apple Watch apps as I would really prefer to only use the watch in certain scenarios.


So, I finally implemented a watch app and as you predicted, Siri commands issued to the watch are faster now precisely because of the reason you pointed out (commands are processed by the watch directly and there is not back-and-forth to the iPhone).
It's being beta tested now. Thanks for twisting my arm


----------



## StevePopiel

Stats App said:


> So, I finally implemented a watch app and as you predicted, Siri commands issued to the watch are faster now precisely because of the reason you pointed out (commands are processed by the watch directly and there is not back-and-forth to the iPhone).
> It's being beta tested now. Thanks for twisting my arm


Sweeeeet! Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Stats App

StevePopiel said:


> Sweeeeet! Looking forward to trying it out.


It was a ton of work. Especially complications (Apple has changed their API and documentation is poor)


----------



## StevePopiel

Stats App said:


> It was a ton of work. Especially complications (Apple has changed their API and documentation is poor)
> 
> View attachment 22970
> View attachment 22971
> View attachment 22972


But it was a labor of love...right?? 😁


----------



## Stats App

StevePopiel said:


> But it was a labor of love...right?? 😁


Absolutely... Writing apps is the best form of meditation for me.


----------



## ChristianZ

Stats App said:


> It was a ton of work. Especially complications (Apple has changed their API and documentation is poor)
> 
> View attachment 22970
> View attachment 22971
> View attachment 22972


I am looking forward to getting your Apple Watch app. Thanks for developing such an excellent app. I am continuously impressed with your updates. I just added the Siri command for Sentry Mode. TY!


----------



## ehendrix23

Stats App said:


> Absolutely... Writing apps is the best form of meditation for me.


Keep meditating.


----------



## ChristianZ

ehendrix23 said:


> Keep meditating.


I've read that meditating daily is excellent for wellness.


----------



## CCIE

@Stats App developer: Does the stated range change in the LR RWD from 310 -> 325 impact the app? If so, how are you going to handle it?

By the way, I like the app and am glad I bought when it was $10!


----------



## Stats App

CCIE said:


> @Stats App developer: Does the stated range change in the LR RWD from 310 -> 325 impact the app? If so, how are you going to handle it?
> 
> By the way, I like the app and am glad I bought when it was $10!


The data in the app comes from Tesla API. I assume that Tesla will send correct information.


----------



## CCIE

Stats App said:


> The data in the app comes from Tesla API. I assume that Tesla will send correct information.


The new values seem to be throwing off the battery health chart. I guess over time it'll self correct. Not sure if anything else is impacted.


----------



## Netporto

Great app! Congratulations!
Would be great to have location(latitude, longitude) on charge stats export file.


----------



## ehendrix23

MacInfoSys said:


> Just made the same exact changes and cranked up Stats again.
> 
> Hopefully I have the same experience.
> 
> Are you using any specific Apple Watch app for the Tesla or Just Stats and Teslafi ?


Really just Stats and TeslaFi. Played around for Remote S and Commands.


----------



## Stats App

ehendrix23 said:


> Really just Stats and TeslaFi. Played around for Remote S and Commands.


Released an update today for "Stats for Tesla" app which adds a watch app to control Sentry mode, climate, frunk/trunk, lock/unlock and Siri shortcuts on the watch.


----------



## Stats App

New version of the app is just released.
This update includes a watch app and the ability to selected from several color schemes. With the watch app Siri commands are processed locally on the watch, so it should be faster.


----------



## MacInfoSys

Stats App said:


> New version of the app is just released.
> This update includes a watch app and the ability to selected from several color schemes. With the watch app Siri commands are processed locally on the watch, so it should be faster.


on the Compilations. is it supposed to show any info regarding range or any other status other than the "STATS" name ?


----------



## Stats App

MacInfoSys said:


> on the Compilations. is it supposed to show any info regarding range or any other status other than the "STATS" name ?


Of course. "Stats" name is just a place-holder. It should update automatically, but you can tap on it to update if it doesn't by itself. 
The following are two examples of the complications provided by the watch app.


----------



## Stats App




----------



## CCIE

If I disable background app refresh for the stats app does that keep it from polling my car? If so, and I have the app installed on multiple devices, does it make sense to only allow background app refresh on one device?


----------



## Stats App

CCIE said:


> If I disable background app refresh for the stats app does that keep it from polling my car? If so, and I have the app installed on multiple devices, does it make sense to only allow background app refresh on one device?


Yes. 
If you are worried about the app adding to phantom drain, see the FAQ (it doesn't).


----------



## CCIE

M


Stats App said:


> Yes.
> If you are worried about the app adding to phantom drain, see the FAQ (it doesn't).


Yes, I should only allow background app refresh from one device?

I understand that it doesn't increase phantom drain because the requests are bundled with requests from the Tesla app. But, I have background app refresh disabled for the Tesla app.


----------



## Stats App

CCIE said:


> M
> 
> Yes, I should only allow background app refresh from one device?
> 
> I understand that it doesn't increase phantom drain because the requests are bundled with requests from the Tesla app. But, I have background app refresh disabled for the Tesla app.


Installing the app on multiple devices does not affect your phantom drain. I have installed it on 4 devices. If you want, you can disable on all but one.


----------



## MarkB

Stats App said:


> View attachment 23405


Tried this last night, via my Apple Watch.

Excellent. Thanks!

I also added the complication to my watch face -- but it doesn't update. The Tesla App, Stats app, and Phone app show the same (correct charge state) but the complication on the watch face shows a stale value. Evening opening the watch app via the complication (App shows the correct charge state) doesn't update the complication' display.


----------



## Stats App

MarkB said:


> Tried this last night, via my Apple Watch.
> 
> Excellent. Thanks!
> 
> I also added the complication to my watch face -- but it doesn't update. The Tesla App, Stats app, and Phone app show the same (correct charge state) but the complication on the watch face shows a stale value. Evening opening the watch app via the complication (App shows the correct charge state) doesn't update the complication' display.


Re complications: watchOS limits the rate of update for complications. There was a bug that prevented complication update after opening the watch app which I have fixed and will appear in the next update.


----------



## Stats App

Updated the Today Widget to include controls for Sentry mode, trunk, frunk. It's in beta and will be released soon.


----------



## dpmex4527

Stats App said:


> Updated the Today Widget to include controls for Sentry mode, trunk, frunk. It's in beta and will be released soon.


Does your app allow pasting in an already generated Tesla API token for authentication? I'm still a bit hesitant in providing my Tesla account credentials to 3rd party apps. I realize the token has just about the same level of access than my credentials regarding my car but it does give me a level of control to revoke token without having to reset my password.


----------



## Stats App

dpmex4527 said:


> Does your app allow pasting in an already generated Tesla API token for authentication? I'm still a bit hesitant in providing my Tesla account credentials to 3rd party apps. I realize the token has just about the same level of access than my credentials regarding my car but it does give me a level of control to revoke token without having to reset my password.


No. Vast majority of people don't know how to generate a token and I don't have the bandwidth to deal with support for the ones who do and when the token expires, etc.
Please see the privacy policy of the app (it's in the app store) and if you are not comfortable with it, I definitely recommend against downloading it.
TL;DR for privacy policy: credentials stats only on the device (encrypted in the iOS KeyChain) and you data is not sold/shared.


----------



## dpmex4527

Stats App said:


> No. Vast majority of people don't know how to generate a token and I don't have the bandwidth to deal with support for the ones who do and when the token expires, etc.
> Please see the privacy policy of the app (it's in the app store) and if you are not comfortable with it, I definitely recommend against downloading it.
> TL;DR for privacy policy: credentials stats only on the device (encrypted in the iOS KeyChain) and you data is not sold/shared.


Thanks for pointing me to the privacy policy for your app! That was going to be my next question to know more about how y'all store credentials and use our data. Sounds pretty reasonable! Just bought the app


----------



## Stats App

dpmex4527 said:


> Thanks for pointing me to the privacy policy for your app! That was going to be my next question to know more about how y'all store credentials and use our data. Sounds pretty reasonable! Just bought the app


Great! Welcome to the Stats family. I guarantee that you'll love it. The app gets better as it collects more data and a couple of things show up automatically as you drive the car after the app is installed. It has a ton of features and may take a few days to get familiar with all the features.
I'm a Tesla owner and I write apps as a hobby (although it's starting to take over my life now). I've tried to stay as far as possible from user credentials (i.e., absolutely no visibility whatsoever).

Follow the app on Twitter by tapping on the twitter button in the app (under the settings tab).


----------



## Stats App

Just released an update which includes "Smart Sentry Mode" (location-based). Enjoy!


----------



## mhycki

I am new to my model 3 but did enough research to know this is the app to get. Which I did. About a week ago. So wondering if there is an “index” of what every measurement is measuring ? Sorry if that is a stupid question but I am just getting started and want to be able to interpret the data correctly and probably most all for new EV owner .. is my car acting like it should of that makes sense. Any direction is greatly appreciated.

Mike.


----------



## Stats App

mhycki said:


> I am new to my model 3 but did enough research to know this is the app to get. Which I did. About a week ago. So wondering if there is an "index" of what every measurement is measuring ? Sorry if that is a stupid question but I am just getting started and want to be able to interpret the data correctly and probably most all for new EV owner .. is my car acting like it should of that makes sense. Any direction is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mike.


Thanks for using the app. 
Most of them should be self explanatory. For definition of efficiency, please see the FAQ in the app.


----------



## ehendrix23

Stats App said:


> Just released an update which includes "Smart Sentry Mode" (location-based). Enjoy!


Well, that scared me. Got it enabled to turn on except for when I'm home. Drove somewhere, parked, and walked away. Had my phone in my hand and suddenly this phone stated "Sentry mode is now enabled" or something like that; with a notification.
I was like WTF is going on .... and then I remembered.  Pretty cool.

Not sure if it is possible but for getting it to enable sooner I was thinking something like:
1. Is phone connected to car? If yes, when phone disconnects from car check if Sentry mode should be enabled.
or
2. When phone is connected to car and car gets locked (or was unlocked or something like that) and person is walking away (like steps from Health app)?

Again, not sure what is possible nor how you figure out right now when to check for and if need to be enable Sentry mode.  But just some thoughts as I was driving ... OK, as I was being driven. 

Very cool though. I like to have Sentry mode enabled and this is definitely better then thinking (and often forgetting) to enable it.


----------



## gary in NY

Is there a secret for the 0-60 measurement to work? I was testing the performance update to the car, and the app said I only went 0-40 in something like 11 sec. That was hardly the case, even without a stopwatch.

EDIT: I really like the app though. This is not a negative - just curious.


----------



## Stats App

gary in NY said:


> Is there a secret for the 0-60 measurement to work? I was testing the performance update to the car, and the app said I only went 0-40 in something like 11 sec. That was hardly the case, even without a stopwatch.
> 
> EDIT: I really like the app though. This is not a negative - just curious.


Sorry for the delayed response. To get the 0-60 measurement correctly, you need to make sure that the start and stop times are captured correctly.

Please don't do this measurement alone and let someone else operate the app while you are operating the car.

Tap on start button. This cause the app to start monitoring your movement. The stopwatch starts automatically when the car starts moving.
Make sure you go above 60 mph and then slow down and when convenient tap on the Stop button. you don't have to tap on the Stop button immediately. The app will take care of the computation.


----------



## viperd

i’m trying to create a Siri shortcut that gets the cars temperature, and then sets the climate based on the temperature, but I don’t see the option to set temperature within the Shortcuts app. I tried creating a set climate shortcut in Stats, but that didn’t show up within Shortcuts either.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Not sure how I missed this thread, but the StatsApp is awesome! I have been very pleased with its functionality and how quickly the introduction of new functionality happens. 

Current beta testing Sentry deactivating itself upon approach to the car (to save drive space)!


----------



## Stats App

viperd said:


> i'm trying to create a Siri shortcut that gets the cars temperature, and then sets the climate based on the temperature, but I don't see the option to set temperature within the Shortcuts app. I tried creating a set climate shortcut in Stats, but that didn't show up within Shortcuts either.
> 
> Any suggestions?


There is a SiriShortcut that sets the temperature and one that gets the inside and outside temperature. There isn't one that sets the temperature based on the value of the outside temperature. Siri is likely to time out before the task finishes. All shortcuts created by the app should show up under "Settings app / Siri&Search / MyShortcuts". I think there is a n iOS bug in the Shortcut app that doesn't always show all the shortcuts that you have created.


----------



## ChristianZ

Stats App said:


> New version of the app is just released.
> This update includes a watch app and the ability to selected from several color schemes. With the watch app Siri commands are processed locally on the watch, so it should be faster.


This is awesome! I had another watch app that I won't have to use any more with your new features! Thanks!


----------



## Stats App

ChristianZ said:


> This is awesome! I had another watch app that I won't have to use any more with your new features! Thanks!


Great! Also, the watch app is totally independent of the iOS app. this means that as longs as your watch is connected using wifi or cellular, you don't need the iPhone. 
Since Siri commands are processed on the watch directly (they are not sent to the iPhone app), they execute faster now.


----------



## jonlon

MacInfoSys said:


> Just made the same exact changes and cranked up Stats again.
> 
> Hopefully I have the same experience.
> 
> Are you using any specific Apple Watch app for the Tesla or Just Stats and Teslafi ?


I've just set up this Stats / TeslaFi combo with these suggested settings... fingers crossed that this cures my model 3's insomnia!


----------



## Stats App

jonlon said:


> I've just set up this Stats / TeslaFi combo with these suggested settings... fingers crossed that this cures my model 3's insomnia!


People use the sleep cycle statistics as a proxy for phantom drain. The best proxy for phantom drain rate is phantom drain rate itself which is measured by Stats app.
Sleep cycle is unimportant if your phantom drain does not change. recent Tesla firmwares reduces the sleep cycle and makes it quicker to connect to the car with no adverse effect on phantom drain.


----------



## shareef777

Just wanted to chime in that this app is amazing. While the UI could be “snazzier”, the functionality is unparalleled. I find myself spending more time in the Stats app then my actual 3 lol.


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> Just wanted to chime in that this app is amazing. While the UI could be "snazzier", the functionality is unparalleled. I find myself spending more time in the Stats app then my actual 3 lol.


Thank you. I appreciate a quick review in the App Store: https://appsto.re/i6df7y9 
Next update is coming soon.
Follow the app on twitter for upcoming features and tips (there is a button in the settings to follow on twitter)


----------



## Stats App

A new update to the Stats app is released. Find out what's new by updating it and following the app on Twitter. (@StatsTeslaApp) on Twitter


----------



## shareef777

Any recommendations on getting Stats and TeslaFi to work together and allow my 3 to sleep properly? As it stands the only time it sleeps is when I’m home and I have the sleep scheduled.


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> Any recommendations on getting Stats and TeslaFi to work together and allow my 3 to sleep properly? As it stands the only time it sleeps is when I'm home and I have the sleep scheduled.


You may find this useful: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/stats-for-tesla-ios.7641/page-8#post-207930


----------



## Stats App

Smart Sentry mode from Stats app: https://appsto.re/i6df7y9 
Stats app also provides:

A Watch app to control the car from your watch (including enabling and disabling Sentry mode)
Several Siri Shortcuts (you can use Siri to enable/disable Sentry)
Climate Scheduling 
tons of other features
Does not cost $50 per year (or $5 per month).


----------



## shareef777

Thanks, but that didn’t help. Car has been idle now for 8.5 hrs and still hasn’t slept.


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> Thanks, but that didn't help. Car has been idle now for 8.5 hrs and still hasn't slept.


Are you sure Sentry mode and Smart Sentry mode are off?
Try this:
Log out from Stats
Change your password
Log back in to Stats


----------



## dburkland

shareef777 said:


> Thanks, but that didn't help. Car has been idle now for 8.5 hrs and still hasn't slept.


Try killing the app on your iPhone and wait, the car should then sleep. Had this same issue today and that is what it took for the car to go to sleep.


----------



## Maynerd

Stats App said:


> Smart Sentry mode from Stats app: https://appsto.re/i6df7y9
> Stats app also provides:
> 
> A Watch app to control the car from your watch (including enabling and disabling Sentry mode)
> Several Siri Shortcuts (you can use Siri to enable/disable Sentry)
> Climate Scheduling
> tons of other features
> Does not cost $50 per year (or $5 per month).
> 
> View attachment 24529


Please make an android version. I would buy it.


----------



## JWardell

shareef777 said:


> Thanks, but that didn't help. Car has been idle now for 8.5 hrs and still hasn't slept.


That old work around on the teslafi side is not reliable and much less likely to work now that newer firmware often takes 45 minutes to sleep.
Force quitting the Stats app several times a day is not a solution either.

Stats should simply have a setting to turn off background polling, which of course will prevent it from updating status of various things. Useful not only for TeslaFi compatibility but for those who want to maximize idle battery life, not to mention any future unexpected software changes.

It's still the big reason why I haven't bought it.


----------



## ehendrix23

JWardell said:


> That old work around on the teslafi side is not reliable and much less likely to work now that newer firmware often takes 45 minutes to sleep.


Might explain why I started to notice it taking longer again to go to sleep, but it sometimes still does. Don't recall, but there is the option in iOS to disable background processing for app. Not sure what it would do however then to certain other options (i.e. enabling Sentry mode automatically). But then, if one has Stats to enable Sentry mode automatically then maybe one can tag the safe locations marked in Stats as a location in TeslaFi and enable deep sleep mode on those.

In reality, all of this are work-arounds until Tesla provides a better method in their API (or for example not reset some kind of timer or so in the vehicle when it is being polled) to deal with this.


----------



## shareef777

Well, I've logged out of Stats and reset my Tesla.com password and generated a new token for teslafi. Will test that for a couple days and see if it sleeps more normally.


----------



## shareef777

JWardell said:


> That old work around on the teslafi side is not reliable and much less likely to work now that newer firmware often takes 45 minutes to sleep.
> Force quitting the Stats app several times a day is not a solution either.
> 
> Stats should simply have a setting to turn off background polling, which of course will prevent it from updating status of various things. Useful not only for TeslaFi compatibility but for those who want to maximize idle battery life, not to mention any future unexpected software changes.
> 
> It's still the big reason why I haven't bought it.


Over an hour (haven't touched my phone and Stats has remained logged off) and my vehicle still hasn't gone to sleep. This sure doesn't seem like a stats issue.


----------



## dburkland

With the Stats app killed on both of my iOS devices the car slept for 9.5 hours last night. I'm firing up the app again on both devices now and will see if the car will go to sleep on its own.


----------



## MelindaV

shareef777 said:


> Over an hour (haven't touched my phone and Stats has remained logged off) and my vehicle still hasn't gone to sleep. This sure doesn't seem like a stats issue.


it was mentioned earlier in the thread, that you have to actually change your Tesla password. Just logging out of the app doesnt do it.


----------



## shareef777

MelindaV said:


> it was mentioned earlier in the thread, that you have to actually change your Tesla password. Just logging out of the app doesnt do it.


Yes, I logged out, force quit, and reset my password. Though I'm noticing the car not sleeping even with Stats and Teslafi logged out. Likely an issue with the latest firmware (2019.8.5).


----------



## MelindaV

shareef777 said:


> Yes, I logged out, force quit, and reset my password. Though I'm noticing the car not sleeping even with Stats and Teslafi logged out. Likely an issue with the latest firmware (2019.8.5).


do you use Sentry? that will keep the car awake.


----------



## ehendrix23

shareef777 said:


> Yes, I logged out, force quit, and reset my password. Though I'm noticing the car not sleeping even with Stats and Teslafi logged out. Likely an issue with the latest firmware (2019.8.5).


Agree, I think there is an issue with the current firmware. Mo original solution with both Stats and TeslaFi worked nicely. Now it doesn't. Right now I've got my phone on Airplane mode and hence Stats is unable to monitor. Currently like 28 minutes into and still not gone to sleep. Note that currently car has been sitting there parked for over 9 hours without going into sleep mode.


----------



## ehendrix23

ehendrix23 said:


> Agree, I think there is an issue with the current firmware. Mo original solution with both Stats and TeslaFi worked nicely. Now it doesn't. Right now I've got my phone on Airplane mode and hence Stats is unable to monitor. Currently like 28 minutes into and still not gone to sleep. Note that currently car has been sitting there parked for over 9 hours without going into sleep mode.


FYI, I just changed my Tesla password and then recreated token for TeslaFi but not Stats. Going to wait for a while to see what happens.

Reason for keeping TeslaFi as I can easily see in the Raw Data Feed if it is polling or stopped polling to try to let the car go to sleep.


----------



## Stats App

JWardell said:


> That old work around on the teslafi side is not reliable and much less likely to work now that newer firmware often takes 45 minutes to sleep.
> Force quitting the Stats app several times a day is not a solution either.
> 
> Stats should simply have a setting to turn off background polling, which of course will prevent it from updating status of various things. Useful not only for TeslaFi compatibility but for those who want to maximize idle battery life, not to mention any future unexpected software changes.
> 
> It's still the big reason why I haven't bought it.


You can either log out of Stats or turn off background refresh (in the settings app). As you pointed out, this interrupts data collection and you data will be messed up. Stats background operation is very infrequent (about once every 30 min) and it's impossible to affect the phantom drain. iOS polices background operation of apps and is very strict about it.


----------



## Stats App

dburkland said:


> With the Stats app killed on both of my iOS devices the car slept for 9.5 hours last night. I'm firing up the app again on both devices now and will see if the car will go to sleep on its own.


Sleep is not a good measure of phantom drain rate. You can measure phantom drain rate directly.


----------



## ehendrix23

ehendrix23 said:


> FYI, I just changed my Tesla password and then recreated token for TeslaFi but not Stats. Going to wait for a while to see what happens.
> 
> Reason for keeping TeslaFi as I can easily see in the Raw Data Feed if it is polling or stopped polling to try to let the car go to sleep.


Well, that didn't take long. After doing this it was only about 6 minutes and the car went to sleep. I might have even heard it snoring but not sure. 

Going to wake car up again and see how long it takes next.


----------



## ehendrix23

Stats App said:


> You can either log out of Stats or turn off background refresh (in the settings app). As you pointed out, this interrupts data collection and you data will be messed up. Stats background operation is very infrequent (about once every 30 min) and it's impossible to affect the phantom drain. iOS polices background operation of apps and is very strict about it.


I might be totally wrong here, but did you not state one time that for some action or so you were required to use a server now and thus there is a connectivity from that server as well?

I had my phone in Airplane mode for at least 1 hour and car not going to sleep (had been idle for like 9 hours now). From the moment I changed my password (and then immediately re-enabled token for TeslaFi while car was still not in sleep mode) it went to sleep within 6 minutes. I do not have anything else enabled or running except for Stats and TeslaFi.

Just trying to overall figure out what the issue might be. I know for a fact that normally I can have both Stats and TeslaFi together (with the settings I posted here for TeslaFi) and car going to sleep. I am somewhat confident that now I could re-enable Stats as well and I think things will go back to normal. Which means that sometimes some condition would be hit then causing a issue.


----------



## shareef777

MelindaV said:


> do you use Sentry? that will keep the car awake.


Yes, I turned it off and now it sleeps within minutes of walking away from it. Both Teslafi and Stats still logged off. Going to add Teslafi now and will see what the raw data shows.


----------



## ehendrix23

Update: woke car up and then let it rest. Once TeslaFi stopped polling it went to sleep within 10 minutes. Now re-enabling Stats again


----------



## Stats App

ehendrix23 said:


> I might be totally wrong here, but did you not state one time that for some action or so you were required to use a server now and thus there is a connectivity from that server as well?
> 
> I had my phone in Airplane mode for at least 1 hour and car not going to sleep (had been idle for like 9 hours now). From the moment I changed my password (and then immediately re-enabled token for TeslaFi while car was still not in sleep mode) it went to sleep within 6 minutes. I do not have anything else enabled or running except for Stats and TeslaFi.
> 
> Just trying to overall figure out what the issue might be. I know for a fact that normally I can have both Stats and TeslaFi together (with the settings I posted here for TeslaFi) and car going to sleep. I am somewhat confident that now I could re-enable Stats as well and I think things will go back to normal. Which means that sometimes some condition would be hit then causing a issue.


Server is used if you schedule climate or Smart Battery Prep.


----------



## shareef777

ehendrix23 said:


> Update: woke car up and then let it rest. Once TeslaFi stopped polling it went to sleep within 10 minutes. Now re-enabling Stats again


Same here. Sleeps shortly after waking. Re-adding stats as well.

Haven't added Stats just yet, and noticed it didn't sleep for a couple hours after I got home this morning.

8:26:08am Parked car (idle time 0)
8:27:12am Unable to read shift state (idle time 3)
8:40:12am Teslafi sleep attempt (idle time -15)
8:55:09am Failed to sleep (idle time 0)
it then polled for 20min before trying to sleep again
9:16am to 9:31am tried to sleep, but failed
polled for 20min and tried to sleep ... and failed ... again
Cycle is to poll for 20min, then try to sleep for 15.

This went on till 10:28am when it tried again and slept at 10:39am. There's something going on that's keep it up (obviously), just not sure what that is.


----------



## dburkland

shareef777 said:


> Same here. Sleeps shortly after waking. Re-adding stats as well.


Have any luck? I have played around with disabling polling, changing TeslaFI sleep settings (to both the defaults and what worked previously) and still cannot get the car to sleep.










Once I killed the Stats app on both my iPhone and iPad the car went to sleep without issue.


----------



## shareef777

dburkland said:


> Have any luck? I have played around with disabling polling, changing TeslaFI sleep settings (to both the defaults and what worked previously) and still cannot get the car to sleep.
> 
> View attachment 24626
> 
> 
> Once I killed the Stats app on both my iPhone and iPad the car went to sleep without issue.


It's hit or miss with just Teslafi running. Takes a couple hours for it to sleep after I put it into park in my garage.


----------



## ehendrix23

ehendrix23 said:


> Update: woke car up and then let it rest. Once TeslaFi stopped polling it went to sleep within 10 minutes. Now re-enabling Stats again


No issue after re-enabling Stats. Thus changing my password and then retrieving new tokens for Stats and TeslaFi fixed the issue for me.


----------



## shareef777

Slept for 8hrs over-night with just Teslafi running. Added Stats (which woke the car) and parked it now for another 8 hrs. Will see.


----------



## shareef777

So I noticed one thing changed immediately. When I had Teslafi only the car would idle up to 20min before Teslafi would attempt sleeping. Now that Stats is enabled, idle has been going for over an hour and no sleep attempt is being made.

At the 300 mark I got "API Error - Connection Timeout". Deleted and re-created my token to see if that fixes things in Teslafi.


----------



## shareef777

Teslafi re-connected. But again, not sleeping at all. Removing Stats again (via resetting password).


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> Teslafi re-connected. But again, not sleeping at all. Removing Stats again (via resetting password).


Tap on support in the app and lmk if you want to test a pre-release version


----------



## ehendrix23

shareef777 said:


> Teslafi re-connected. But again, not sleeping at all. Removing Stats again (via resetting password).


Similar issue here. Everything looked fine, but today car has been parked for 9 hours and still no go. Just changed password as well and TeslaFi is only going now.
4 minutes later car is sleeping.

So did the same as yesterday, and after resetting password car went to sleep. Then re-enabled Stats and car still went to sleep. 
Small drive this morning, car did not go to sleep anymore. In Stats I also have it scheduled to start climate in the morning.

My gut is saying Stats, but seems to be under certain condition or activity. Or my gut is wrong.


----------



## Stats App

ehendrix23 said:


> Similar issue here. Everything looked fine, but today car has been parked for 9 hours and still no go. Just changed password as well and TeslaFi is only going now.


Are you guys actually experiencing high phantom drain or just monitoring the sleep duration. Sleep duration doesn't matter if phantom drain is unaffected.


----------



## shareef777

Stats App said:


> Are you guys actually experiencing high phantom drain or just monitoring the sleep duration. Sleep duration doesn't matter if phantom drain is unaffected.


High drain. I'm seeing at least a mph. Will follow up via the app for the test version.


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> High drain. I'm seeing at least a mph. Will follow up via the app for the test version.


yeah, I just released a new beta. LMK.


----------



## dburkland

Stats App said:


> yeah, I just released a new beta. LMK.


Message sent, thanks!


----------



## ehendrix23

Stats App said:


> Are you guys actually experiencing high phantom drain or just monitoring the sleep duration. Sleep duration doesn't matter if phantom drain is unaffected.


I think the drain I see is not abnormal with the car being idle. In the past 10 hours it used 1.76KWh or about 0.176/hour. In miles lost 7.9 miles (.79 / hour). 
Based on my understanding it is high however if one would look at it normally (where car would go to sleep as well).


----------



## dburkland

From when I was just using TeslaFi.com yesterday you can see I averaged about 0.0845 mph of drain. Now that I have reset my password again and now using only the Stats app I should have some comparison data later tonight.


----------



## Stats App

dburkland said:


> From when I was just using TeslaFi.com yesterday you can see I averaged about 0.0845 mph of drain. Now that I have reset my password again and now using only the Stats app I should have some comparison data later tonight.


Watch phantom drain rate. Sleep statistics is immaterial if phantom drain is not increased. Your iPhone wakes up multiple times per second. The hardware that is energized to respond to commands and queries is extremely low power and efficient and is designed to be energized frequently. Sleep for cars and phones is different that sleep for humans.

One of the frequent contributors on this thread was kind enough to share his phantom drain rate statistics with me. It turns out that his average phantom drain rate is quite normal (~0.44 mph long- term and 0.38 in April). When measuring phantom drain rate, you should add up miles lost and divide by sum of durations. Stats does this and shows your average phantom drain on the main screen of the app and also on the histogram (where yo can compare your drain rate with others).

I know that the next message is probably going to discuss "sleep" again, anyway


----------



## CCIE

I logged out of the Stats App two days ago because my phantom drain was out of control. Virtually zero loss now. I don’t have TeslaFi, so can’t see the car’s state. Just saw the loss in range.

I’m not even sure how it was happening since I have background app refresh disabled for the Stats and Tesla apps, so it should not have been able to poll the car, expect when I opened it.

Hope the issue is fixed soon because I like the app.


----------



## Stats App

CCIE said:


> I logged out of the Stats App two days ago because my phantom drain was out of control. Virtually zero loss now. I don't have TeslaFi, so can't see the car's state. Just saw the loss in range.
> 
> I'm not even sure how it was happening since I have background app refresh disabled for the Stats and Tesla apps, so it should not have been able to poll the car, expect when I opened it.
> 
> Hope the issue is fixed soon because I like the app.


Are you sure that Sentry mode and smart Sentry mode were disabled?
You need to measure over a longer duration to be able to compare with and without Stats. One datapoint is not sufficient.


----------



## CCIE

Stats App said:


> One of the poster on this thread was kind enough to share his phantom drain rate stat
> 
> You need to measure over a longer duration to be able to compare with and without Stats. One datapoint is not sufficient.


It had been bad since I got 2019.8.3 a few weeks ago, stayed bad with 2019.8.5. Tried multiple soft/hard reboots with no impact. I'm planning to leave Stats logged out and will update if phantom drain returns. Been good for two days so far.

I really do like your app, and understand how frustrating user support is with sketchy/unreliable details that users provide with complaints. So, I'm just telling you my experience.


----------



## Stats App

CCIE said:


> It had been bad since I got 2019.8.3 a few weeks ago, stayed bad with 2019.8.5. Tried multiple soft/hard reboots with no impact. I'm planning to leave Stats logged out and will update if phantom drain returns. Been good for two days so far.
> 
> I really do like your app, and understand how frustrating user support is with sketchy/unreliable details that users provide with complaints. So, I'm just telling you my experience.


Are you sure that Sentry mode and smart Sentry mode were disabled? Have you been pre-heating the cabin or turn on climate while the car is parked?

Here is a summary as I see it:

With the release of Sentry mode a lot of people have started activating it and this has caused their phantom drain to increase to above 1 mph. This is obviously normal and expected, but it's new to people. My suggestion: don't enable it if higher phantom drain is not desired or use Smart Sentry Mode of the Stats app which disables Sentry in places that you designate as "safe" and enables it otherwise.
Pre-heating the cabin adds significantly to the phantom drain rate
There are cars that are not using Sentry or cabin pre-heating, but still getting 1+ mph drain rate after 2019.8.4. There are a lot of users w/o any third-party apps that are in this category (lots of posts on reddit about this). People in the first two category think that they are also affect because the symptoms are the same.
Stats cannot ping the car more than once per 30 min because iOS doesn't allow it. I launch the app more than 20 times a day (for development and testing) and I have installed it on 4 devices and my Watch and my phantom drain rate is ~0.35 mph. Adding Stats complication to the Watch absolutely does not add to the phantom drain rate because watchOS heavily restricts refresh rate of complications. The widget does not wake the car at all if it is asleep (similar to Tesla app Widget).
Distribution of phantom drain rate of Stats users is shown in the app. About 1% of users are experiencing more than 1 mph drain rate and those are a combination of first three categories above.


----------



## CCIE

Stats App said:


> Are you sure that Sentry mode and smart Sentry mode were disabled? Have you been pre-heating the cabin or turn on climate while the car is parked?
> 
> Here is a summary as I see it:
> 
> With the release of Sentry mode a lot of people have started activating it and this has caused their phantom drain to increase to above 1 mph. This is obviously normal and expected, but it's new to people. My suggestion: don't enable it if higher phantom drain is not desired or use Smart Sentry Mode of the Stats app which disables Sentry in places that you designate as "safe" and enables it otherwise.
> Pre-heating the cabin adds significantly to the phantom drain rate
> There are cars that are not using Sentry or cabin pre-heating, but still getting 1+ mph drain rate after 2019.8.4. There are a lot of users w/o any third-party apps that are in this category (lots of posts on reddit about this). People in the first two category think that they are also affect because the symptoms are the same.
> Stats cannot ping the car more than once per 30 min because iOS doesn't allow it. I launch the app more than 20 times a day (for development and testing) and I have installed it on 4 devices and my Watch and my phantom drain rate is ~0.35 mph. Adding Stats complication to the Watch absolutely does not add to the phantom drain rate because watchOS heavily restricts refresh rate of complications. The widget does not wake the car at all if it is asleep (similar to Tesla app Widget).
> Distribution of phantom drain rate of Stats users is shown in the app. Less than 1% of users are experiencing more than 1 mph drain rate and those are a combination of first three categories above.


I've used Sentry mode a few times. But it auto-disables. Didn't realize Stats had Smart Sentry... sounds cool! I actually checked the USB stick to confirm Sentry Mode wasn't recording on its own and causing the phantom drain.

I do sometimes preheat, but my usage is actually down the past couple weeks because it's getting warmer out.

My battery display is set to show percentage, not the useless EPA miles. I was measuring phantom drain as losing 2-3% while the car sat at work unplugged for 8-10 hours. For the past two days, since logging out of Stats, I haven't seen any change in the percentage shown.

Again, I'm not sure how Stats could cause any drain since I have background app refresh disabled for it and usually kill it when I'm not looking at it. But, if it wasn't the cause, it's very coincidental.


----------



## Stats App

CCIE said:


> I've used Sentry mode a few times. But it auto-disables. Didn't realize Stats had Smart Sentry... sounds cool! I actually checked the USB stick to confirm Sentry Mode wasn't recording on its own and causing the phantom drain.
> 
> I do sometimes preheat, but my usage is actually down the past couple weeks because it's getting warmer out.
> 
> My battery display is set to show percentage, not the useless EPA miles. I was measuring phantom drain as losing 2-3% while the car sat at work unplugged for 8-10 hours. For the past two days, since logging out of Stats, I haven't seen any change in the percentage shown.
> 
> Again, I'm not sure how Stats could cause any drain since I have background app refresh disabled for it and usually kill it when I'm not looking at it. But, if it wasn't the cause, it's very coincidental.


Thanks. Using Sentry adds 1 miles loss per hour. Using climate increases phantom drain rate significantly. Both are normal and worth it IMO.


----------



## Stats App

Someone shared this interesting graph with me that shows the car is uploading relatively significant amount of (presumably to Tesla) over a long period of time. No third-party app was installed when this data was collected. The phantom drain rate was high (1+ mph) during this time.


----------



## Bokonon

Stats App said:


> Someone shared this interesting graph with me that shows the car is uploading relatively significant amount of (presumably to Tesla) over a long period of time. No third-party app was installed when this data was collected. The phantom drain rate was high (1+ mph) during this time.


My car does the same thing for a couple of hours after I arrive home and connect to Wi-Fi... On average, my Google Wi-Fi charts typically show about ~2-3 MB/hour uploaded and ~1-2 MB/hour downloaded during those periods. Most of this activity seems to consist of small request/response pairs (on the order of ~10-20 KB) that occur every 30-60 seconds. I have yet to catch it upload something larger (e.g. video footage / logs captured during an Autopilot disengagement) in real-time, but this apparently happens as well.


----------



## Stats App

Bokonon said:


> My car does the same thing for a couple of hours after I arrive home and connect to Wi-Fi... On average, my Google Wi-Fi charts typically show about ~2-3 MB/hour uploaded and ~1-2 MB/hour downloaded during those periods. Most of this activity seems to consist of small request/response pairs (on the order of ~10-20 KB) that occur every 30-60 seconds. I have yet to catch it upload something larger (e.g. video footage / logs captured during an Autopilot disengagement) in real-time, but this apparently happens as well.


Has this prevented the car to go to sleep? In the case reported in my post it did and also increased phantom drain to ~1 mph with no 3rd party app installed


----------



## Bokonon

Stats App said:


> Has this prevented the car to go to sleep? In the case reported in my post it did and also increased phantom drain to ~1 mph with no 3rd party app installed


Yup, my car usually does not sleep during this period, so it averages the usual ~1 mph idle phantom drain while awake.

I do have TeslaFi, but the behavior is the same even if I disable polling. The only action that seems to make the car sleep immediately is to delete my Wi-Fi network, or to block the car from connecting in my router's configuration. When I do that, the car falls asleep in about 2-3 minutes. Similarly, at work, where there is no Wi-Fi connection available, the car falls asleep 2-3 minutes after TeslaFi stops polling.

Others have reported similar Wi-Fi-induced insomnia in this thread.


----------



## Stats App

Bokonon said:


> Yup, my car usually does not sleep during this period, so it averages the usual ~1 mph idle phantom drain while awake.
> 
> I do have TeslaFi, but the behavior is the same even if I disable polling. The only action that seems to make the car sleep immediately is to delete my Wi-Fi network, or to block the car from connecting in my router's configuration. When I do that, the car falls asleep in about 2-3 minutes. Similarly, at work, where there is no Wi-Fi connection available, the car falls asleep 2-3 minutes after TeslaFi stops polling.
> 
> Others have reported similar Wi-Fi-induced insomnia in this thread.


I disabled data sharing from within the car and nothing is connecting to the model 3 but it still doesn't sleep. And drain is 1 mph. Unfortunately, people blame my app for this behavior.


----------



## shareef777

I’ve been averaging 1mph loss. I have a 90% charge and have removed Stats (changed password). Car shows 278mi (as of 1130pm), will report back what type of drain I see in the morning (about 7hrs from now).

Just a quick update, but teslafi is reporting the car asleep for half an hour as of 12:10am (about 10min after I removed Stats). This may not mean I’m not going to see the same drain in the morning, but it’s interesting and worth noting nonetheless.


----------



## cappas

I have a similar chart with several megabytes of communication per hour. Car didn't sleep for ~24 hours. Range lost was over 20 miles in 24 hours. I had both Stats and Teslafi. After I changed Tesla password this afternoon without logging back into Teslafi, Stats and Tesla app, the car went to sleep. This has happened before after a firmware update. Changing Tesla password fixed the issue. I could then log back into Teslafi, Stats and Tesla app without further issue.












Stats App said:


> Someone shared this interesting graph with me that shows the car is uploading relatively significant amount of (presumably to Tesla) over a long period of time. No third-party app was installed when this data was collected. The phantom drain rate was high (1+ mph) during this time.
> 
> View attachment 24747


----------



## N54tt

shareef777 said:


> I've been averaging 1mph loss. I have a 90% charge and have removed Stats (changed password). Car shows 278mi (as of 1130pm), will report back what type of drain I see in the morning (about 7hrs from now).
> 
> Just a quick update, but teslafi is reporting the car asleep for half an hour as of 12:10am (about 10min after I removed Stats). This may not mean I'm not going to see the same drain in the morning, but it's interesting and worth noting nonetheless.





cappas said:


> I have a similar chart with several megabytes of communication per hour. Car didn't sleep for ~24 hours. Range lost was over 20 miles in 24 hours. I had both Stats and Teslafi. After I changed Tesla password this afternoon without logging back into Teslafi, Stats and Tesla app, the car went to sleep. This has happened before after a firmware update. Changing Tesla password fixed the issue. I could then log back into Teslafi, Stats and Tesla app without further issue.
> 
> View attachment 24749


With these scenarios you connected to WiFi? Plugged in? When you change passwords. Can you then change back to the original password? Or does that negate the effect of changing the password.


----------



## shareef777

shareef777 said:


> I've been averaging 1mph loss. I have a 90% charge and have removed Stats (changed password). Car shows 278mi (as of 1130pm), will report back what type of drain I see in the morning (about 7hrs from now).
> 
> Just a quick update, but teslafi is reporting the car asleep for half an hour as of 12:10am (about 10min after I removed Stats). This may not mean I'm not going to see the same drain in the morning, but it's interesting and worth noting nonetheless.


Slept all night and lost about 2mi (showed 276mi range).

Sorry Ramin, but it's pretty evident Stats is the cause of my increased drain. May not be the case for everyone, but definitely for me. Looking forward to helping get this fixed. Let me know if there's anything else you'd like me to test. Still waiting on the beta version.


----------



## Major Victory

Ramin, updated the app store (with the proposed beta?) yesterday.

Please see our feedback as constructive and not as a blame game or knock on the product!


----------



## Snow4us

Just setup Siri shortcuts. Is there a way to change your vehicles name so Siri doesn't spew the serial # ID at you each time?


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> Slept all night and lost about 2mi (showed 276mi range).
> 
> Sorry Ramin, but it's pretty evident Stats is the cause of my increased drain. May not be the case for everyone, but definitely for me. Looking forward to helping get this fixed. Let me know if there's anything else you'd like me to test. Still waiting on the beta version.


The change that you are observing may be related to the fact that I have stopped the server last night. The server connects to the car *only if* it is awake already (this is to gather charge rate information (that graph with green dots). One possibility is that Tesla has changed something in the new firmware that wakes up the car even when the "awake" test is performed. This is only affecting Model 3. My Model S is not affected (they are both on 2019.8.5).

Another experiment that I ran:
I disabled all communication from Stats and my server to the car. The drain rate is still 1 mph. I did not change the password in this experiment.

My next experiment is to change the password and remove both Tesla and Stats app and see if the drain rate is reduced.

Another datapoint is that my Model 3 drain rate started started to increase only since yesterday. I'm actively investigating and trying to find the room cause.


----------



## Stats App

Snow4us said:


> Just setup Siri shortcuts. Is there a way to change your vehicles name so Siri doesn't spew the serial # ID at you each time?


Yes. You can assign a name to your car, but you can only do that from within the car.


----------



## Stats App

Major Victory said:


> Ramin, updated the app store (with the proposed beta?) yesterday.
> 
> Please see our feedback as constructive and not as a blame game or knock on the product!


Thanks for understanding. I don't rule out Stats as being the culprit and I am actively pursuing this. I just release a beta to my beta testers. If it's Stats that causing it, I'll figure it out.


----------



## cappas

N54tt said:


> With these scenarios you connected to WiFi? Plugged in? When you change passwords. Can you then change back to the original password? Or does that negate the effect of changing the password.


The chart I showed was when the car connected to WiFi. I turned off WiFi router later. It helped initially and the car went to sleep. However, after it woke up, it remained awake even without WiFi.

Changing password would invalidate tokens that 3rd party apps use to connect to your account and check your car status. However, if you use username/password in 3rd party apps and changing your Tesla password to something else and then back to the same password, I would assume that these apps can reconnect into your account and get the status of your car.


----------



## Stats App

I just found this thread where some people are reporting 1 mph drain even with Sentry off (no mention of 3rd-party apps): 
https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/huge-increase-phantom-drain-after-201954-even-sentry-mode


----------



## HCD3

shareef777 said:


> I've been averaging 1mph loss. I have a 90% charge and have removed Stats (changed password). Car shows 278mi (as of 1130pm), will report back what type of drain I see in the morning (about 7hrs from now).
> 
> Just a quick update, but teslafi is reporting the car asleep for half an hour as of 12:10am (about 10min after I removed Stats). This may not mean I'm not going to see the same drain in the morning, but it's interesting and worth noting nonetheless.


Yup same for me. I deleted Stats and Teslafi reports that my car is sleeping immediately after deleting. I changed my Tesla password, got a new token and it sleeps. Stats no longer allows me to log in.


----------



## Stats App

HCD3 said:


> Yup same for me. I deleted Stats and Teslafi reports that my car is sleeping immediately after deleting. I changed my Tesla password, got a new token and it sleeps. Stats no longer allows me to log in.


Tap on "log out" and log back in with your new password. If Stats says authentication failed, make sure that your new password still works in tesla.com.
Contact me if you still need assistance by tapping on Support in the app.


----------



## Snow4us

Stats App said:


> Yes. You can assign a name to your car, but you can only do that from within the car.


Cheers! The GF and I have not settled on a name yet. The current top choice is Tammy (the only one who can shake Ron Swanson)


----------



## Stats App

Snow4us said:


> Cheers! The GF and I have not settled on a name yet. The current top choice is Tammy (the only one who can shake Ron Swanson)


How about Tessie?


----------



## shareef777

Been running the beta since yesterday afternoon. And it’s looking great! 

9:30p-plugged in to charge
11p- charge completed and unplugged
11:30p- vehicle went to sleep 😴 
3:30am-vehicle woke up (not sure for what, everyone in my family was sleeping so no access from us)
4am-vehicle went back to sleep (maybe it needed a mignight snack!?)
6am-vehicle woke up (that was me!)

Only 6hrs of sleep, but more importantly it was sleeping when it was supposed to be and shortly after idling. No more sleep attempt failures from Teslafi.

Still waiting for more data points to populate within Stats. It’s still showing a phantom drain of .8mph, but that‘s likely skewed from the previous issues we had. Anyway to purge historical data for me to start fresh?


----------



## NoVa3

shareef777 said:


> Been running the beta since yesterday afternoon. And it's looking great!
> 
> 9:30p-plugged in to charge
> 11p- charge completed and unplugged
> 11:30p- vehicle went to sleep 😴
> 3:30am-vehicle woke up (not sure for what, everyone in my family was sleeping so no access from us)
> 4am-vehicle went back to sleep (maybe it needed a mignight snack!?)
> 6am-vehicle woke up (that was me!)
> 
> Only 6hrs of sleep, but more importantly it was sleeping when it was supposed to be and shortly after idling. No more sleep attempt failures from Teslafi.
> 
> Still waiting for more data points to populate within Stats. It's still showing a phantom drain of .8mph, but that's likely skewed from the previous issues we had. Anyway to purge historical data for me to start fresh?


What was your range loss from 11pm until 6am?


----------



## shareef777

NoVa3 said:


> What was your range loss from 11pm until 6am?


11pm- rated range 278.75
6am- rated range 277.08

So I'm averaging .24mph loss. Much better then when I was fluctuating between .8 and 1.2 before (averaging ~50F degree temps).


----------



## NoVa3

shareef777 said:


> 11pm- rated range 278.75
> 6am- rated range 277.08
> 
> So I'm averaging .24mph loss. Much better then when I was fluctuating between .8 and 1.2 before (averaging ~50F degree temps).


That is great! Hopefully this resolves things. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> Been running the beta since yesterday afternoon. And it's looking great!
> 
> 9:30p-plugged in to charge
> 11p- charge completed and unplugged
> 11:30p- vehicle went to sleep 😴
> 3:30am-vehicle woke up (not sure for what, everyone in my family was sleeping so no access from us)
> 4am-vehicle went back to sleep (maybe it needed a mignight snack!?)
> 6am-vehicle woke up (that was me!)
> 
> Only 6hrs of sleep, but more importantly it was sleeping when it was supposed to be and shortly after idling. No more sleep attempt failures from Teslafi.
> 
> Still waiting for more data points to populate within Stats. It's still showing a phantom drain of .8mph, but that's likely skewed from the previous issues we had. Anyway to purge historical data for me to start fresh?


This is very useful and explains higher drain rate after the new firmware. I think with older firmwares the car transitioned to sleep state much sooner. A lot of people complained about unresponsiveness of Tesla app and they now let the car stay awake for ~30 min after it is contacted (according to your data).


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> 11pm- rated range 278.75
> 6am- rated range 277.08
> 
> So I'm averaging .24mph loss. Much better then when I was fluctuating between .8 and 1.2 before (averaging ~50F degree temps).


0.24 mph is really good. Thanks for testing. I pushed another update today (build 4). Please update your app if you haven't already.


----------



## shareef777

Stats App said:


> 0.24 mph is really good. Thanks for testing. I pushed another update today (build 4). Please update your app if you haven't already.


Updated. Nice feature with the temps. The widget is the greatest feature of your app. Makes the price of admission worth it alone.


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> Updated. Nice feature with the temps. The widget is the greatest feature of your app. Makes the price of admission worth it alone.


Thanks! When I first started developing this app, my intention was to just do a Widget. Other stuff was added incrementally.
Other somewhat hidden features: Siri Shortcuts and the Watch app.


----------



## ehendrix23

Stats App said:


> The change that you are observing may be related to the fact that I have stopped the server last night. The server connects to the car *only if* it is awake already (this is to gather charge rate information (that graph with green dots). One possibility is that Tesla has changed something in the new firmware that wakes up the car even when the "awake" test is performed. This is only affecting Model 3. My Model S is not affected (they are both on 2019.8.5).
> 
> Another experiment that I ran:
> I disabled all communication from Stats and my server to the car. The drain rate is still 1 mph. I did not change the password in this experiment.
> 
> My next experiment is to change the password and remove both Tesla and Stats app and see if the drain rate is reduced.
> 
> Another datapoint is that my Model 3 drain rate started started to increase only since yesterday. I'm actively investigating and trying to find the room cause.


So issue appeared again for me. But what you are stating here might then explain why even disabling communication (i.e. put phone in Airplane mode) would not resolve this if the server is connecting as well. But changing password would then result in the server not being able to connect anymore either.

I understand what you're stating with sleep and drain rate. Thing is, if car goes to "sleep" during times then my average drain is about 0.4; but if it does not then the drain rate is a lot higher. Thus instead of waiting 2-3 days, it is easier to see if the car is going to sleep. Currently car has been sitting idle for almost 13 hours. I normally never see the car idle for this long. Longest I have seen is maybe like 6 hours or so and that is very rare.

How often does the server poll? Does it do so more often if a charger is connected (but not charging)? Maybe provide an option to disable that functionality the server is used for? If nothing else to maybe make it easy for a number of us to test with different scenarios to get to the bottom?

PS, when I check this I always do so when I'm at home and not somewhere else. When I'm parked somewhere else I normally have Sentry turned on and thus car will never go into sleep resulting in higher drain. But at home the car is parked in the garage and Sentry is off. Climate control is off as well. I do use automatic enablement from Stats but have my home as a safe location. And if car is not going into this sleep mode then I also double-check making sure climate and Sentry are turned off (and they are every time).


----------



## Stats App

ehendrix23 said:


> So issue appeared again for me. But what you are stating here might then explain why even disabling communication (i.e. put phone in Airplane mode) would not resolve this if the server is connecting as well. But changing password would then result in the server not being able to connect anymore either.
> 
> I understand what you're stating with sleep and drain rate. Thing is, if car goes to "sleep" during times then my average drain is about 0.4; but if it does not then the drain rate is a lot higher. Thus instead of waiting 2-3 days, it is easier to see if the car is going to sleep. Currently car has been sitting idle for almost 13 hours. I normally never see the car idle for this long. Longest I have seen is maybe like 6 hours or so and that is very rare.
> 
> How often does the server poll? Does it do so more often if a charger is connected (but not charging)? Maybe provide an option to disable that functionality the server is used for? If nothing else to maybe make it easy for a number of us to test with different scenarios to get to the bottom?
> 
> PS, when I check this I always do so when I'm at home and not somewhere else. When I'm parked somewhere else I normally have Sentry turned on and thus car will never go into sleep resulting in higher drain. But at home the car is parked in the garage and Sentry is off. Climate control is off as well. I do use automatic enablement from Stats but have my home as a safe location. And if car is not going into this sleep mode then I also double-check making sure climate and Sentry are turned off (and they are every time).


It turned out that server did not play a role because it checks to see if the car is online or not; if it's not, it doesn't query. Checking to see if the car is online does not wake up the car (Tesla servers respond w/o contacting the car). If you are on beta version of the app, please tap on Support button in the app to discuss your findings os that I can keep track better and make appropriate changes. If you are not on beta, please wait for the next update (sometime next week).


----------



## shareef777

Issue is back for me as well. Will report via app.


----------



## cybertron

If you notice using the app takes battery life, is there a way to stop it?


----------



## Stats App

cybertron said:


> If you notice using the app takes battery life, is there a way to stop it?


We are working on an update that adapt to the new firmware. In the meantime, do this:
- delete the app
- change your password
- re-install the app
- reset the car (hold two scroll-wheels.


----------



## ehendrix23

Stats App said:


> It turned out that server did not play a role because it checks to see if the car is online or not; if it's not, it doesn't query. Checking to see if the car is online does not wake up the car (Tesla servers respond w/o contacting the car). If you are on beta version of the app, please tap on Support button in the app to discuss your findings os that I can keep track better and make appropriate changes. If you are not on beta, please wait for the next update (sometime next week).


That would ensure that the car does not go back to idle from sleep. But if the car is idle then it seems this would then do a query and thus potentially prevent car from going to sleep


----------



## Stats App

ehendrix23 said:


> That would ensure that the car does not go back to idle from sleep. But if the car is idle then it seems this would then do a query and thus potentially prevent car from going to sleep


Yup. I came to the exact same conclusion last night before seeing your post and fixed it. My drain rate last nigh dropped to 0.18 mph. Thanks for suggesting this..


----------



## Stats App

ehendrix23 said:


> That would ensure that the car does not go back to idle from sleep. But if the car is idle then it seems this would then do a query and thus potentially prevent car from going to sleep


Somewhat off-topic:
I just came across the tool that you developed for merging clips from Tesla camera. Well done! I just twitted about it.
https://github.com/ehendrix23/tesla_dashcam/releases/tag/v0.1.8

I have developed an app which detects and segments humans in images (AI Selfie). One useful application may be to run each frame though the algorithm and flag clips/frames that have humans in them. I noticed that in Sentry mode, my car recorded a lot of clips recently because it was parked facing a busy street with lots of cars passing by.


----------



## NoVa3

Stats App said:


> Somewhat off-topic:
> I just came across the tool that you developed for merging clips from Tesla camera. Well done! I just twitted about it.
> https://github.com/ehendrix23/tesla_dashcam/releases/tag/v0.1.8
> 
> I have developed an app which detects and segments humans in images (AI Selfie). One useful application may be to run each frame though the algorithm and flag clips/frames that have humans in them. I noticed that in Sentry mode, my car recorded a lot of clips recently because it was parked facing a busy street with lots of cars passing by.


Would be awesome if you guys collaborated on an app or a Stats app add-on to incorporate a dash cam footage viewer like this. For those of us who are not tech savvy enough to play around in terminal to utilize the tool, it would be very useful.


----------



## ehendrix23

Stats App said:


> Somewhat off-topic:
> I just came across the tool that you developed for merging clips from Tesla camera. Well done! I just twitted about it.
> https://github.com/ehendrix23/tesla_dashcam/releases/tag/v0.1.8
> 
> I have developed an app which detects and segments humans in images (AI Selfie). One useful application may be to run each frame though the algorithm and flag clips/frames that have humans in them. I noticed that in Sentry mode, my car recorded a lot of clips recently because it was parked facing a busy street with lots of cars passing by.


Thanks, currently working on the request for sub-folders. Need to move some pieces around in the code (also then to clean it up a bit) and been working on some other stuff as well (I also contribute to a Home Automation tool called Home Assistant) and then also having to do the job that is paying for my Tesla <g>. Oh, and kids also take some time. 

Once I have sub-folders I want to add ability for profiles as there are quite a few settings now. That way folks can put the settings as they want them and just use that every time, or different profiles based on what they want. Further also looking at putting a GUI in front of it.

I do very much like the idea in being able to run it through something that can detect humans. I think especially with Sentry mode it might be useful. Will need to find a cross-platform solution. Depending on complexity might be something to be done after GUI.  If you don't mind definitely would wanna pick your brain on it when I start working on that. 

There is a post here on the forums as well discussing the script: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dashcam-video-script.11481/


----------



## ehendrix23

NoVa3 said:


> Would be awesome if you guys collaborated on an app or a Stats app add-on to incorporate a dash cam footage viewer like this. For those of us who are not tech savvy enough to play around in terminal to utilize the tool, it would be very useful.


Stats runs on iOS devices whereas the cam app runs on PCs (Windows, Mac, Linux). For terminal (or command line); it is on my to-do to provide a GUI in front of it. Someone did write an automator tool for Mac to make it easier right now to run (https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/macos-automator-workflow-for-dash-cam-script.12036/).

And keep an eye on the Dashcam post, any updates to it I post there.


----------



## ehendrix23

ehendrix23 said:


> I do very much like the idea in being able to run it through something that can detect humans. I think especially with Sentry mode it might be useful. Will need to find a cross-platform solution. Depending on complexity might be something to be done after GUI.  If you don't mind definitely would wanna pick your brain on it when I start working on that.
> 
> There is a post here on the forums as well discussing the script: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dashcam-video-script.11481/


Well, reached out for some advice on this from my all-knowing friend (Google) and got some examples etc. on how to do this in Python (and what seems to be platform agnostic). Thus it definitely seems to be possible to get it in there.


----------



## NoVa3

ehendrix23 said:


> Stats runs on iOS devices whereas the cam app runs on PCs (Windows, Mac, Linux). For terminal (or command line); it is on my to-do to provide a GUI in front of it. Someone did write an automator tool for Mac to make it easier right now to run (https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/macos-automator-workflow-for-dash-cam-script.12036/).
> 
> And keep an eye on the Dashcam post, any updates to it I post there.


Thanks for the feedback. I realized after I posted that any iOS app would require a usb reader dongle or something to upload video to the phone.

Appreciate the effort on the Mac side. A ton of work, I'm sure. I'll be on the lookout for any "view dash cam footage for dummies" updates should they become available.


----------



## MacInfoSys

Just saw a new Android app that was released yesterday that allowed the view of all 3 cams for Sentry and Dashcam data. I have the Sandisk ixpand that I am using and I am ok with attaching it to my iPhone to see the video when I get the message that states there was an event. But having to access the content, camera by camera is a long process. An iOS app that can read the ixpand drive data and merge it's content in a single video with the ability to fast forward and also go to the next video batch just like the tools I have seen on the desktop would be a huge plus! Currently when an event takes place you have no clue what happened until you go home and use your desktop to view it's content unless you want to manually view each camera data using the phone with a video player. @Stats App, @ehendrix23 or anyone else. Any takers for this project ?? 

https://www.sandisk.com/home/mobile-device-storage/ixpand


----------



## Stats App

MacInfoSys said:


> Just saw a new Android app that was released yesterday that allowed the view of all 3 cams for Sentry and Dashcam data. I have the Sandisk ixpand that I am using and I am ok with attaching it to my iPhone to see the video when I get the message that states there was an event. But having to access the content, camera by camera is a long process. An iOS app that can read the ixpand drive data and merge it's content in a single video with the ability to fast forward and also go to the next video batch just like the tools I have seen on the desktop would be a huge plus! Currently when an event takes place you have no clue what happened until you go home and use your desktop to view it's content unless you want to manually view each camera data using the phone with a video player. @Stats App, @ehendrix23 or anyone else. Any takers for this project ??
> 
> https://www.sandisk.com/home/mobile-device-storage/ixpand


I agree that the current process is too cumbersome. It's possible to write an iOS app which shows you the videos, but the problem is getting the videos to the phone. Very few people have the sandisk USB device (they make a wifi and wired version of it) so the development work is not justified (despite popular belief, writing software takes effort and time  ).

Tesla should make the videos available through the browser in the car. I believe Tesla will do that after they are done porting the Atari games to Tesla.


----------



## MacInfoSys

Stats App said:


> I agree that the current process is too cumbersome. It's possible to write an iOS app which shows you the videos, but the problem is getting the videos to the phone. Very few people have the sandisk USB device (they make a wifi and wired version of it) so the development work is not justified (despite popular belief, writing software takes effort and time  ).
> 
> Tesla should make the videos available through the browser in the car. I believe Tesla will do that after they are done porting the Atari games to Tesla.


Keep in mind you can use many of the different usb solutions out there that support iOS connectivity. On Amazon just do a search for "iOS usb flash" and you will see a bunch of options. I personally use Sandisk because I just like their USB flash products. The products are cheap enough that if someone was looking for this capability just like they would want Sentry or dash cam, they will go and buy a specific flash drive in addition to the app to gain access to the video content using their mobile device. You would be surprised how many people would CHANGE their current flash drive that is in their car for something else if they could gain access to it's content EASILY using their mobile device. I understand development time and costs, but I really do not think we will see an option from Tesla anytime soon..... I hope you would reconsider an ADD ON (in app purchase if need be) to the Stats app to add this capability...... I think it would not only sell more Stats app but put your app on a totally higher plane compared to anything else out there. I personally think you already are. ;-)


----------



## Stats App

MacInfoSys said:


> Keep in mind you can use many of the different usb solutions out there that support iOS connectivity. On Amazon just do a search for "iOS usb flash" and you will see a bunch of options. I personally use Sandisk because I just like their USB flash products. The products are cheap enough that if someone was looking for this capability just like they would want Sentry or dash cam, they will go and buy a specific flash drive in addition to the app to gain access to the video content using their mobile device. You would be surprised how many people would CHANGE their current flash drive that is in their car for something else if they could gain access to it's content EASILY using their mobile device. I understand development time and costs, but I really do not think we will see an option from Tesla anytime soon..... I hope you would reconsider an ADD ON (in app purchase if need be) to the Stats app to add this capability...... I think it would not only sell more Stats app but put your app on a totally higher plane compared to anything else out there. I personally think you already are. ;-)


Thanks. I'll consider it.


----------



## is2scooby

Stats App said:


> Thanks. I'll consider it.


I voted in your twitter poll to pay $5 for that app!


----------



## TomT

Biggest difference for me is that Teslab (and others) runs on Android but Stats does not.


----------



## Stats App

is2scooby said:


> I voted in your twitter poll to pay $5 for that app!


Cool. I started working on the app.


----------



## Stats App

TomT said:


> Biggest difference for me is that Teslab (and others) runs on Android but Stats does not.


There are a lot of other differences too. Here is a list of features that Stats provides: https://www.maadotaa.com
Another difference is in the privacy policy: Stats does not sell your data.


----------



## MelindaV

Stats App said:


> There are a lot of other differences too. Here is a list of features that Stats provides: https://www.maadotaa.com
> Another difference is in the privacy policy: Stats does not sell your data.


are you accusing the others of selling personal data? do you have proof of this?


----------



## FurryOne

MelindaV said:


> are you accusing the others of selling personal data? do you have proof of this?


Oh Jeeze, let's not go there, eh? All he really stated was that *HE* doesn't sell your personal data.


----------



## MelindaV

FurryOne said:


> Oh Jeeze, let's not go there, eh? All he really stated was that *HE* doesn't sell your personal data.


noi, it was stated as not selling data as a difference from the others.


----------



## EdisonDrvr

Please do “horn honk” on Apple Watch.


----------



## shareef777

Hey Ramin, was the fix for sleep mode released to the AppStore? I haven’t been able to test/verify anything as my car has been in the shop for 3 weeks. Just got it back and wanted to see if I should use the TestFlight version or the official AppStore one. Thanks.


----------



## GateFather

Hey everyone I made a comparison video between the stats app and the Tesla app. It's posted in my thread in videos here. Overall I love the stats app and use it as my main controller of my Model 3. The Apple Watch complication and app is great too!


----------



## shareef777

@Stats App my car didn't sleep at all yesterday. Have you been seeing anything similar for other users?


----------



## substance12

shareef777 said:


> @Stats App my car didn't sleep at all yesterday. Have you been seeing anything similar for other users?


Last few days I've had 4-5 hours of drain. My bigger issue is that I've seen a the of battery degredation. Is anyone else seeing rated range as low as 315?


----------



## MelindaV

substance12 said:


> Last few days I've had 4-5 hours of drain. My bigger issue is that I've seen a the of battery degredation. Is anyone else seeing rated range as low as 315?


sorry to reply with the funny, but I would be thrilled with anything over 300 at this point.


----------



## Stats App

Great video about the update to the SentryView appp which adds support for iXpand:


----------



## Bigriver

Stats App said:


> nice! That's only a single datapoint, though.
> My screenshot compares with the distribution obtained from thousands of cars.


So is this a beta option you are working on for the Stats app? I'm not seeing the capability to get to this screen.


----------



## Stats App

Bigriver said:


> So is this a beta option you are working on for the Stats app? I'm not seeing the capability to get to this screen.


It's from my latest app: https://apps.apple.com/us/app/batterycompare-for-ev-cars/id1483822849


----------



## vikings123

Do the smart battery prep and smart heating/cooling features only work if the app is open? I have had mixed luck with these features in general, not sure what the problem is.


----------



## gary in NY

Is there any reason why the calculated range in the battery heath graph is jumping around so much? It was hovering around 300, but the last four charges are reading 278, 266, 300, then 267. Each time the car has shown the miles at 80% charge is about 240, which would be 300 miles range. I have not seen a calculated range above 300 since I switched from charging to 90% down to 80%. Used to calculate to about 305. Never saw anything near the 310 rating, even on the few times I charged to 100%. My total mileage is 11,666.

Also, the app does not seem to go to sleep anymore. When I check the widget, the car is always awake. I used to see the sleeping cat.


----------



## Stats App

gary in NY said:


> Is there any reason why the calculated range in the battery heath graph is jumping around so much? It was hovering around 300, but the last four charges are reading 278, 266, 300, then 267. Each time the car has shown the miles at 80% charge is about 240, which would be 300 miles range. I have not seen a calculated range above 300 since I switched from charging to 90% down to 80%. Used to calculate to about 305. Never saw anything near the 310 rating, even on the few times I charged to 100%. My total mileage is 11,666.
> 
> Also, the app does not seem to go to sleep anymore. When I check the widget, the car is always awake. I used to see the sleeping cat.


The data presented in the graph comes from Tesla. The fluctuations are normal. Any battery capacity calculation is subject to some fluctuations and that has to do with the algorithm that Tesla uses to compute the SoC using the battery voltage. the data comes directly from Tesla.
try this:
- log out from stats
- change your password in Tesla.com
- reboot the car
- log in to Stats

Make sure you don't use other third-party apps.

also, you can tap on support button in the app for faster response.


----------



## N54tt

gary in NY said:


> Is there any reason why the calculated range in the battery heath graph is jumping around so much? It was hovering around 300, but the last four charges are reading 278, 266, 300, then 267. Each time the car has shown the miles at 80% charge is about 240, which would be 300 miles range. I have not seen a calculated range above 300 since I switched from charging to 90% down to 80%. Used to calculate to about 305. Never saw anything near the 310 rating, even on the few times I charged to 100%. My total mileage is 11,666.
> 
> Also, the app does not seem to go to sleep anymore. When I check the widget, the car is always awake. I used to see the sleeping cat.





Stats App said:


> The data presented in the graph comes from Tesla. The fluctuations are normal. Any battery capacity calculation is subject to some fluctuations and that has to do with the algorithm that Tesla uses to compute the SoC using the battery voltage. the data comes directly from Tesla.
> try this:
> - log out from stats
> - change your password in Tesla.com
> - reboot the car
> - log in to Stats
> 
> Make sure you don't use other third-party apps.
> 
> also, you can tap on support button in the app for faster response.


It gets it directly from Tesla but I have mentioned before that the percentage shown in the stats app is often times off by 1% from what the car and Tesla's app shows. That has a pretty big impact on the calculated range. It also only uses full percentage points, limitation of what's reported by Tesla. So depending on when the data is collected, collecting it towards the bottom of the percentage point vs the top end of the percentage point...can also have a big impact on calculated range. If it were to take the calculated range at a more consistent point ie the end of charge, there would be much less variability. I've only been opening the app at the end of charge, to catch those data points, and the variability is much less when I do that.

the app is also inconsistent in collecting charging events....capturing added miles but not charge rates or just missing charging events...another thing I gave up on.


----------



## Stats App

I wrote this short article about viewing Sentry/Dashcam videos on iPhone. I hope you find it usefu


N54tt said:


> It gets it directly from Tesla but I have mentioned before that the percentage shown in the stats app is often times off by 1% from what the car and Tesla's app shows. That has a pretty big impact on the calculated range. It also only uses full percentage points, limitation of what's reported by Tesla. So depending on when the data is collected, collecting it towards the bottom of the percentage point vs the top end of the percentage point...can also have a big impact on calculated range. If it were to take the calculated range at a more consistent point ie the end of charge, there would be much less variability. I've only been opening the app at the end of charge, to catch those data points, and the variability is much less when I do that.
> 
> the app is also inconsistent in collecting charging events....capturing added miles but not charge rates or just missing charging events...another thing I gave up on.


Tesla app sometimes reduces the SoC a little to reduce expectations when it's very cold. Stats displays the real SoC that it gets from Tesla.
If you have issues related to the app, tap on support so that I can analyze your logs and help you better


----------



## N54tt

Stats App said:


> I wrote this short article about viewing Sentry/Dashcam videos on iPhone. I hope you find it usefu
> 
> Tesla app sometimes reduces the SoC a little to reduce expectations when it's very cold. Stats displays the real SoC that it gets from Tesla.
> If you have issues related to the app, tap on support so that I can analyze your logs and help you better


interesting. So what the car reports on the screen is also different than what is sent to a Tesla servers? Because the Tesla app is always consistent with what the car is displaying. I've sent support requests for the same issue mult times. Works okay for a bit and then reoccurs. Not sure why it is always happening. Will do it again I guess.


----------



## Stats App

N54tt said:


> interesting. So what the car reports on the screen is also different than what is sent to a Tesla servers? Because the Tesla app is always consistent with what the car is displaying. I've sent support requests for the same issue mult times. Works okay for a bit and then reoccurs. Not sure why it is always happening. Will do it again I guess.


Yes. Tesla only reduce the SoC displayed in the Tesla app (and also in the, I think) to reduce expectations when it's very cold outside. It's not necessary a bad thing to do. Stats shows the real SoC as reported by Tesla servers.


----------



## N54tt

Stats App said:


> Yes. Tesla only reduce the SoC displayed in the Tesla app (and also in the, I think) to reduce expectations when it's very cold outside. It's not necessary a bad thing to do. Stats shows the real SoC as reported by Tesla servers.


If it's reduced, it's definitely not only reduced in the app....it's reduced in the cars display as well. Curious...Is there any other modified data the car displays....that doesn't match what actual data the Tesla servers get?


----------



## Stats App

N54tt said:


> If it's reduced, it's definitely not only reduced in the app....it's reduced in the cars display as well. Curious...Is there any other modified data the car displays....that doesn't match what actual data the Tesla servers get?


Yes, of course Tesla reduces them in the app and car display.
Stats gets the data from Tesla server


----------



## N54tt

Stats App said:


> Yes, of course Tesla reduces them in the app and car display.
> Stats gets the data from Tesla server


Am I wrong in presuming that what the bms reports is the actual SOC? What does something that gets readings from the canbus ie ScanMyTesla show in comparison to the car display and tesla servers?

Doesn't the tesla app also get the data from the Tesla servers....why not use that same temp adjusted data for Stats?


----------



## Stats App

N54tt said:


> Am I wrong in presuming that what the bms reports is the actual SOC? What does something that gets readings from the canbus ie ScanMyTesla show in comparison to the car display and tesla servers?
> 
> Doesn't the tesla app also get the data from the Tesla servers....why not use that same temp adjusted data for Stats?


It's important to use the "real" SoC and not the one that's adjusted for reduce user expectations. Otherwise, the battery health graph and other metrics would not be correct.


----------



## N54tt

Stats App said:


> If you have issues related to the app, tap on support so that I can analyze your logs and help you better


I sent a second email through support today. Haven't had any charging events logged since about ~12/22. Before that it was very sporadic. I went through the faq...and have followed All of the suggestions. Seems to be a recurring issue with me.


----------



## blebbens

At the moment I am using an european logging service called "Tronity" and the Tesla App itself... some of you are using TeslaFi and Stats at the same time.
In addition to this I would like to choose between TezLab oder Stats.

After reading this thread, there are some questions left:
- I would like to take a look at statistics from time to time. Does every start of Stats wake my Tesla M3P ?
- does Stats offer the possibility to set the feature "departure time" from remote ? Meaning, at the moment I can use this feature using my M3P itself, the Tesla App does not offer any modifications
- does Stats offer the ability to switch the M3´s on/off WiFi ?
- does taking a look at the Stats watch app or Stats iPhone widgets wake up the M3 and drain battery ?


----------



## Stats App

See the list of features that Stats provides here: maadotaa.com
Also, Stats does not require a monthly subscription. It's a one-time purchase with no in-app purchase or hidden costs.
Stats app provides watch-face complications. Looking at your watch face does not cause the car to wake up.
In general, Stats has an adaptive learning algorithm to ensure that the phantom drain is virtually unaffected.
No app can cause the car WiFi setting to change.
Stats has a Smart Climate Scheduling and Smart Battery Prep and Smart Charging features.


----------



## shareef777

Is there a dedicated thread for SentryView discussions (couldn't find one). But am having an issue wherein I can't go back to the main list of clips once viewing a specific one.


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> Is there a dedicated thread for SentryView discussions (couldn't find one). But am having an issue wherein I can't go back to the main list of clips once viewing a specific one.


Please tap on Play/Pause to go back to the main controls.
For support, you can tap on the Support button in the app.


----------



## shareef777

Stats App said:


> Please tap on Play/Pause to go back to the main controls.
> For support, you can tap on the Support button in the app.


Got it, thanks. Wasn't very intuitive. I'm also noticing the app crashes every once in a while.


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> Got it, thanks. Wasn't very intuitive. I'm also noticing the app crashes every once in a while.


Make sure you have the latest version of the app. The next update includes bug fix and major new features. Please use the support button for support our bug reports


----------



## Stats App

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247929592112795648


----------



## Stats App

My latest app for Mac:
- Histogram of Tesla software versions
- Tells you how many users are ahead or behind your version
- What's new in the latest version
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/versions-for-tesla/id1514043693?mt=12


----------



## DocScott

I just purchased Stats a few days ago, and I like it!

Super newbie question: in Smart Charging, is it the orange background or the white background that indicates the active days? The feature didn't work for me (charging continued), but then it occurred to me that by setting all the days to orange I might have been turning them off instead of on...


----------



## Stats App

DocScott said:


> I just purchased Stats a few days ago, and I like it!
> 
> Super newbie question: in Smart Charging, is it the orange background or the white background that indicates the active days? The feature didn't work for me (charging continued), but then it occurred to me that by setting all the days to orange I might have been turning them off instead of on...


Thanks for using the app. Orange mean selected.
If you need help w/ the app, pease feel free to tap on Support inside the app.


----------



## DocScott

Thanks--that was my guess.

In that case, Smart Charging didn't work for me--perhaps I'm doing something wrong? I set it to stop at 8:00 am on every day. I did not select "Execute this only once." I was charging off of a regular 120 V outlet. I don't have Smart Battery Prep or Smart Heating/Cooling set.

But my car kept charging until it reached the 80% SOC target, which took it until past 9:05 am according to the readout.

I have a M3 on firmware 2020.16.2.1.

Any ideas? Am I misunderstanding how Smart Charging works?


----------



## Stats App

DocScott said:


> Thanks--that was my guess.
> 
> In that case, Smart Charging didn't work for me--perhaps I'm doing something wrong? I set it to stop at 8:00 am on every day. I did not select "Execute this only once." I was charging off of a regular 120 V outlet. I don't have Smart Battery Prep or Smart Heating/Cooling set.
> 
> But my car kept charging until it reached the 80% SOC target, which took it until past 9:05 am according to the readout.
> 
> I have a M3 on firmware 2020.16.2.1.
> 
> Any ideas? Am I misunderstanding how Smart Charging works?


If you need support with the app, please tap on the Support button inside the app so that we can see the logs and help you. Support button is under Settings tab in the app.


----------



## Stats App




----------



## shareef777

Stats App said:


> View attachment 34894


That looks pretty sweet. Will the update be available when ios14 releases?


----------



## GateFather

Here is what it looks like with 1 tesla in the widgets. Helping to beta test. So far it's working perfectly. Suggestion - allowing us to pic model and color of our own Tesla. Probably a good amount of work to get the graphics but would make a world of difference.


----------



## D. J.

Great work! One item I've noticed since the 2020.24.6 release where I was able to turn off Walk Away Lock at home is that Stats and WAL-disable are at counter odds at home. I'd like to keep the Stats option turned *on* to detect when the car isn't locked at locations other than my garage -- do you think that'll be possible in a future release?


----------



## Stats App

D. J. said:


> Great work! One item I've noticed since the 2020.24.6 release where I was able to turn off Walk Away Lock at home is that Stats and WAL-disable are at counter odds at home. I'd like to keep the Stats option turned *on* to detect when the car isn't locked at locations other than my garage -- do you think that'll be possible in a future release?


Beta version of the app addresses that too. Tap on support and ask for beta if you like to get an invite


----------



## shareef777

So the new update came out and I love the new look. Though I lost all my controls from the Lock Screen and the only option I see to add now is the widget which is just informational (no controls). Is this a bug or expected behavior?

Edit: it’s a bug, deleted and re-installed the app and the controls widget is back. Was a little worried there 😅


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GateFather said:


> Here is what it looks like with 1 tesla in the widgets. Helping to beta test. So far it's working perfectly. Suggestion - allowing us to pic model and color of our own Tesla. Probably a good amount of work to get the graphics but would make a world of difference.
> 
> View attachment 34903


Wait -- so 3rd party apps have access to provide widgets? If that's the case, call me shocked no one decided to have that in place for the launch of iOS 14. I just assumed Apple launched with only their own apps having support to start.


----------



## shareef777

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wait -- so 3rd party apps have access to provide widgets? If that's the case, call me shocked no one decided to have that in place for the launch of iOS 14. I just assumed Apple launched with only their own apps having support to start.


Issue is usually the GM version of iOS is provided to developers a week before the public. With iOS 14, they released it the next day. I'm sure we'll see more apps release updates with widgets.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

shareef777 said:


> Issue is usually the GM version of iOS is provided to developers a week before the public. With iOS 14, they released it the next day. I'm sure we'll see more apps release updates with widgets.


Yeah I have an Apple Developer account and saw that (and the backlash). Does that mean third party support for widgets wasn't available in the beta program? My app is an internal proprietary app that has no need for widget support, so it wasn't something I looked at.


----------



## shareef777

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yeah I have an Apple Developer account and saw that (and the backlash). Does that mean third party support for widgets wasn't available in the beta program? My app is an internal proprietary app that has no need for widget support, so it wasn't something I looked at.


It was available to devs (Stats itself had a TestFlight option for users to use this during beta). Though many devs (especially larger businesses) have full QA testing cycles they have to go through for the GM release and that takes days. Then they must submit an update of any possible bug fixes to the App Store which also takes time to get reviewed/approved.

Stats is literally the only app on iOS 14 launch day with a widget available on my phone. Kudos!


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> So the new update came out and I love the new look. Though I lost all my controls from the Lock Screen and the only option I see to add now is the widget which is just informational (no controls). Is this a bug or expected behavior?
> 
> Edit: it's a bug, deleted and re-installed the app and the controls widget is back. Was a little worried there 😅


The old widget is still alive and functional. As you have discovered, it's an iOS 14 bug that requires an iPhone reboot to get the Today Widget back


----------



## Stats App

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wait -- so 3rd party apps have access to provide widgets? If that's the case, call me shocked no one decided to have that in place for the launch of iOS 14. I just assumed Apple launched with only their own apps having support to start.


Here is Stats HomeWidget. Released it the day after the iOS 14 launch.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Stats App said:


> Here is Stats HomeWidget. Released it the day after the iOS 14 launch.
> 
> View attachment 35587


Awesome!! Are you able to work in controls (like turn on A/C, etc) or is it only visuals for now and then action to launch the app?


----------



## Stats App

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Awesome!! Are you able to work in controls (like turn on A/C, etc) or is it only visuals for now and then action to launch the app?


Stats has two widgets: Today Widget and HomeWidget (iOS 14). The Today Widget has controls. HomeWidgets in iOS 14 are designed for glanceable information. Here is the Today Widget of Stats:


----------



## shareef777

Stats App said:


> Stats has two widgets: Today Widget and HomeWidget (iOS 14). The Today Widget has controls. HomeWidgets in iOS 14 are designed for glanceable information. Here is the Today Widget of Stats:
> 
> View attachment 35588


I'll vouch for Stats. It's the single (and only) widget I use on my phone, and I use it daily! The stats app takes owning a Tesla to a whole new level.


----------



## SP's Tesla

Picking up my Model Y next week, so expect I’ll be grabbing this app this week!

Sean


----------



## shareef777

ANDDDDD my widget is gone again. A reboot brought it back. Would be nice if we got some response about these recent bugs we got. Also, would be nice if we were given an option to have widget functions work without long pressing (like pre-update).


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> ANDDDDD my widget is gone again. A reboot brought it back. Would be nice if we got some response about these recent bugs we got. Also, would be nice if we were given an option to have widget functions work without long pressing (like pre-update).


It's not gone. See the FAQ in the app again.


----------



## shareef777

Stats App said:


> It's not gone. See the FAQ in the app again.


Any way we can get the widget to revert to the way the control buttons worked before (ie tap only)? The lag/delay in a long press to open the frunk makes the feature very cumbersome.


----------



## shareef777

Anyone else getting "unable to load" on the widget? I've re-installed a couple times but still get this from time to time. It's like the app stops running in the background and I have to launch it to get the widget working again.


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> Anyone else getting "unable to load" on the widget? I've re-installed a couple times but still get this from time to time. It's like the app stops running in the background and I have to launch it to get the widget working again.
> 
> View attachment 35859


reboot your iPhone


----------



## Stats App

Just updated the app.
Widgets are now configurable. Long press on the widget to configure them. 
If you already have a Stats widget, remove it and add it back.


----------



## shareef777

Thank you, though the widget for controls is missing now. Has that been removed?


----------



## Stats App

shareef777 said:


> Thank you, though the widget for controls is missing now. Has that been removed?


It's not missing. you are looking for a different type of Widget that is called the Today Widget. It still exists. Please see the FAQ inside the app for instruction on how to add it.


----------



## shareef777

Stats App said:


> It's not missing. you are looking for a different type of Widget that is called the Today Widget. It still exists. Please see the FAQ inside the app for instruction on how to add it.


Had to delete and reinstall the app to see it in the Today Widget section (which, along with restarting, is becoming an unfortunate theme with stats).


----------



## Wooloomooloo

I'm pretty envious of how nicely presented this app is. Anyone have any thoughts on Stats Vs TeslaFi (which I have been using since new in 2018).


----------



## shareef777

Wooloomooloo said:


> I'm pretty envious of how nicely presented this app is. Anyone have any thoughts on Stats Vs TeslaFi (which I have been using since new in 2018).


Two different use cases. Stats is good for day to day use (via the widget) with the added bonus of some historical data. TeslaFi is on a whole other level when it comes to data aggregation/collection. With TeslaFi you can get extremely granular data about your vehicle.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

shareef777 said:


> Two different use cases. Stats is good for day to day use (via the widget) with the added bonus of some historical data. TeslaFi is on a whole other level when it comes to data aggregation/collection. With TeslaFi you can get extremely granular data about your vehicle.


Right, like I said I've been using TeslaFi since 2018 so I'm pretty familiar with what it provides, but I don't really know anything about Stats. I might try out stats as a supplement. It would be great if TeslaFi got an app, the web interface isn't super-mobile friendly.


----------



## shareef777

Wooloomooloo said:


> Right, like I said I've been using TeslaFi since 2018 so I'm pretty familiar with what it provides, but I don't really know anything about Stats. I might try out stats as a supplement. It would be great if TeslaFi got an app, the web interface isn't super-mobile friendly.


Ah, my mistake. Mis-read your comment. I'd say if you find yourself going into the Tesla app frequently to control your car or could benefit from reminders (like when you get home and your battery is low and forgot to plug in), then the Stats app is a must.

But really the widget controls are very cool. Like not having to launch the full app to start the climate controls, unlock doors, and/or open frunk/trunk.


----------



## shareef777

Anyone else use the watch complication with two cars? I set the complication to my car (second one alphabetically) but every hour or so it reverts back to the first car. Reached out to support and all I ever get is to "restart" the watch, but the issue comes right back. Trying to see if this is an issue with my setup or a bug of the software.


----------



## Needsdecaf

After a lot of reflection, I took the plunge and downloaded the Stats app. Mainly based on positive reviews here and other places and how nice it looks.

I don’t get it.

what “stats” am I getting? I’m really disappointed in how much data this seems to be lacking. Where are the details of individual trips? Is there no way to see what kind of efficiency I had on a certain day? Or anything granular? 

What am I missing?

At this point, seems I should have saved $50 and stuck with Tessie. May not look as good, but seems to offer way more actual Stats. Or am I missing something?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Needsdecaf said:


> After a lot of reflection, I took the plunge and downloaded the Stats app. Mainly based on positive reviews here and other places and how nice it looks.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> what "stats" am I getting? I'm really disappointed in how much data this seems to be lacking. Where are the details of individual trips? Is there no way to see what kind of efficiency I had on a certain day? Or anything granular?
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> At this point, seems I should have saved $50 and stuck with Tessie. May not look as good, but seems to offer way more actual Stats. Or am I missing something?


You should be seeing efficiency over time and how you compare to others.


----------



## Stats App

Needsdecaf said:


> After a lot of reflection, I took the plunge and downloaded the Stats app. Mainly based on positive reviews here and other places and how nice it looks.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> what "stats" am I getting? I'm really disappointed in how much data this seems to be lacking. Where are the details of individual trips? Is there no way to see what kind of efficiency I had on a certain day? Or anything granular?
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> At this point, seems I should have saved $50 and stuck with Tessie. May not look as good, but seems to offer way more actual Stats. Or am I missing something?


See all the app features in maadotaa.com
I did not include trip based Louis because doing so requires querying the car very frequently (to detect start and stop) and it increases phantom drain rate significantly.

The app has a to of features and no subscription. See the videos in the FAQ inside the app or the independent reviews by tesla influencers which I've included in maadotaa.com


----------



## Bigriver

Needsdecaf said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> what "stats" am I getting? I'm really disappointed in how much data this seems to be lacking. Where are the details of individual trips? Is there no way to see what kind of efficiency I had on a certain day? Or anything granular?
> 
> What am I missing?


I felt the same way. I'm sticking with Teslafi. I really want that granularity.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Stats App said:


> See all the app features in maadotaa.com
> I did not include trip based Louis because doing so requires querying the car very frequently (to detect start and stop) and it increases phantom drain rate significantly.
> 
> The app has a to of features and no subscription. See the videos in the FAQ inside the app or the independent reviews by tesla influencers which I've included in maadotaa.com


I read the website before I purchased. To me, it shows a lot of controls info. Which don't get me wrong, is I really nice, and why I end3d up taking the plunge. But not a lot of trip data, or stats. And isn't that the name of the app? Maybe I just need to take more trips?

The independent review videos….tried to watch them. But honestly they are very difficult to get through, even for someone who is used to watching hours long tutorials.

What data shoul I be looking to get from this app? Besides all the controls options?

Also, TeslaFi doesn't add to phantom drain. Car polling is paused after user defined time to allow the car to sleep.


----------



## Stats App

Bigriver said:


> I felt the same way. I'm sticking with Teslafi. I really want that granularity.


Watch app
Widgets
Siri on iPhone and iPad and watch 
No subscription 
Native app

these are what Stats give you


----------



## Stats App

Needsdecaf said:


> I read the website before I purchased. To me, it shows a lot of controls info. Which don't get me wrong, is I really nice, and why I end3d up taking the plunge. But not a lot of trip data, or stats. And isn't that the name of the app? Maybe I just need to take more trips?
> 
> The independent review videos….tried to watch them. But honestly they are very difficult to get through, even for someone who is used to watching hours long tutorials.
> 
> What data shoul I be looking to get from this app? Besides all the controls options?
> 
> Also, TeslaFi doesn't add to phantom drain. Car polling is paused after user defined time to allow the car to sleep.


Stats has an adaptive learning algorithm which ensures phantom drain is not affected.

which stats to look at:
- battery health 
- efficiency 
- phantom drain
- how your efficiency compares to others
- how your phantom drain compares to others
- how efficiency varies with temperature 
- etc

All graphs are very intuitive and you don't need tutorials to understand what they represent.

You also get a very responsive developer.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Stats App said:


> Watch app
> Widgets
> Siri on iPhone and iPad and watch
> No subscription
> Native app
> 
> these are what Stats give you


I would agree the app does deliver this nicely.



Stats App said:


> Stats has an adaptive learning algorithm which ensures phantom drain is not affected.
> 
> which stats to look at:
> - battery health
> - efficiency
> - phantom drain
> - how your efficiency compares to others
> - how your phantom drain compares to others
> - how efficiency varies with temperature
> - etc
> 
> All graphs are very intuitive and you don't need tutorials to understand what they represent.
> 
> You also get a very responsive developer.


I guess that this is just not the type of data that I was interested in getting from the app. If you look at Tessie, it does provide quite a bit of trip level data and that is more useful to me.

Perhaps over time as I drive more and generate more data I will find that portion of it useful? But for now, I will enjoy the controls on the phone and watch and just wish the data side was more useful to me.

Thank you for being responsive. The app is very polished and the controls are great. It is really a nice product if you're looking mostly for controls. Just doesn't give me the data that TeslaFi does, and even Tessie. I'm disappointed in that. I guess the good thing is that I've spent the money so hanging on to it won't cost me anything else.


----------



## shareef777

Stats App said:


> Watch app
> Widgets
> Siri on iPhone and iPad and watch
> No subscription
> Native app
> 
> these are what Stats give you


Watch apps and widgets have been broken for a while for multi car accounts.


----------



## shareef777

Stats App said:


> You also get a very responsive developer.


"Restart your device" isn't much of a response!


----------



## N54tt

Needsdecaf said:


> After a lot of reflection, I took the plunge and downloaded the Stats app. Mainly based on positive reviews here and other places and how nice it looks.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> what "stats" am I getting? I'm really disappointed in how much data this seems to be lacking. Where are the details of individual trips? Is there no way to see what kind of efficiency I had on a certain day? Or anything granular?
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> At this point, seems I should have saved $50 and stuck with Tessie. May not look as good, but seems to offer way more actual Stats. Or am I missing something?





Stats App said:


> You also get a very responsive developer.





shareef777 said:


> "Restart your device" isn't much of a response!


I bought STATS when it first came out…a long time ago. It's $50 now??? Definitely not worth it. The developer may respond quickly, but like @shareef777 said, the responses I get are less than helpful…….."Don't force quit the app" or "see the 3rd Q&A". IME the app is very buggy as far as logging charging data. It would log some data but others would be missing. In the Past the developer had been alittle more helpful. "Thanks for reporting this the server needed to be restarted" Or "I have upgraded the server it should work better now" it would work again for a little while but then stop. I've learned to just give up on it.…but I didn't pay $50. The only data that is consistent and what I look at is battery health, efficiency and miles driven.


----------



## Stats App

Needsdecaf said:


> I would agree the app does deliver this nicely.
> 
> I guess that this is just not the type of data that I was interested in getting from the app. If you look at Tessie, it does provide quite a bit of trip level data and that is more useful to me.
> 
> Perhaps over time as I drive more and generate more data I will find that portion of it useful? But for now, I will enjoy the controls on the phone and watch and just wish the data side was more useful to me.
> 
> Thank you for being responsive. The app is very polished and the controls are great. It is really a nice product if you're looking mostly for controls. Just doesn't give me the data that TeslaFi does, and even Tessie. I'm disappointed in that. I guess the good thing is that I've spent the money so hanging on to it won't cost me anything else.


I could have easily add trip based data, but doing so requires the car being queried very frequently (to detect start and stop if trips) and that increases the phantom drain rate.


----------



## shareef777

Stats App said:


> I could have easily add trip based data, but doing so requires the car being queried very frequently (to detect start and stop if trips) and that increases the phantom drain rate.


Apparently it doesn't query at all. My Y charged to 80% at 4am. It's now 6 hrs later and the widget still shows old data.










The app is aware of the charging session, so it's obviously a bug with the widget being updated by the app (that I reported a LONG time ago).









As soon as I opened the app the widget updates. If opening the app is required to update the widget, then I have to ask, what's the point of the widget!?


----------



## shareef777

One other data point. Widgets from same app, but showing two different data sets 🤔


----------



## N54tt

shareef777 said:


> Apparently it doesn't query at all. My Y charged to 80% at 4am. It's now 6 hrs later and the widget still shows old data.
> 
> View attachment 38919
> 
> 
> The app is aware of the charging session, so it's obviously a bug with the widget being updated by the app (that I reported a LONG time ago).
> View attachment 38920
> 
> 
> As soon as I opened the app the widget updates. If opening the app is required to update the widget, then I have to ask, what's the point of the widget!?


Just curious…..are you force closing the app? That was the response I got from the developer when I contacted support about missing charging data. But it had nothing to do with my issues. I mentioned it in the post above, I have had the app for a long time and it has always been buggy with missing charging data. Developer used to be helpful in solving it but not anymore. Definitely not worth the $50.


----------



## shareef777

N54tt said:


> Just curious…..are you force closing the app? That was the response I got from the developer when I contacted support about missing charging data. But it had nothing to do with my issues. I mentioned it in the post above, I have had the app for a long time and it has always been buggy with missing charging data. Developer used to be helpful in solving it but not anymore. Definitely not worth the $50.


I'm not. Because of the lack of support and increasing number of bugs being added to the app I generally don't do anything other then use the widget to open/close my frunk. Even that isn't always working (I'd press, get a haptic feedback, and then nothing happens).


----------



## shareef777

Developer wants to keep acting like these are user errors or we're being unreasonable about these bugs, but I mean come on!!! Two widgets from the SAME APP showing two different sets of data.


----------



## Stats App

I just released a new version of the Stats app that includes a notification when a new version of Tesla software is detected in the fleet. Enjoy!


----------



## Stats App

One more thing:


----------



## Stats App

I have added a new feature to display tire pressures inside the Stats app. You need to have Tesla firmware version 2022.4.x or newer for this.


----------



## Stats App

I have also added a 7-day free trial period and monthly/annual subscription for people who would like to try the app before deciding to join in. The lifetime unlock option with no subscription is still offered.


----------



## Stats App

🎈New Feature in Stats app🎈
"Dude, where is my car" Siri shortcut when speaks the car location and shows the car location on the map.


----------



## Stats App

Added this to the Stats app. Tesla App | Stats for Tesla


----------



## NR4P

Would like to try it but have only Android products. Don't see it on Play store


----------



## shareef777

Anyone still using this app? Tried to give it a try again, but it crashes immediately after logging in.

Peculiar, I login to my phone using my brother's Tesla login and it works fine. I login to MY Tesla login and it immediately crashes. Incidentally, both our Tesla logins have each other's cars so this is very strange. Would be interesting to hear back from dev as to the cause.


----------



## Stats App

Happy holidays. Holiday update for Stats app is here. I just added a Trip Recorder feature to Stats app for Tesla. List of app features: MaaDoTaa.com


----------



## shareef777

Stats App said:


> Happy holidays. Holiday update for Stats app is here. I just added a Trip Recorder feature to Stats app for Tesla. List of app features: MaaDoTaa.com
> View attachment 46152


Any response to my previous post? My login still crashes the app, brother’s still works. Sure feels like my account has been blacklisted, even though I paid for the full app.


----------



## Stats App

Stats app New Year update: Now with Stats App you can use your Apple Watch as a key for your Tesla. No internet connectivity required. You can also unlatch driver door, and more.


----------



## shareef777

So unless the dev wants to confirm otherwise, he has knowingly blacklisted and therefore disabled a customer's account from working with the app that was paid for. I've reported it to Apple, but they're not going to care much, so I recommend anyone that wants to look at this app look elsewhere.


----------

